# US 2022 Mid term elections. 8th November 2022.



## FAST6191 (Oct 23, 2022)

Didn't see a thread so might as well kick one off.

For those new to it all while the US presidential elections are every 4 years then in the middle of that (hence mid term) you get elections for all manner of other government roles, including the house of representatives (435 seats, which is all of them), notable chunk of the senate (35 out of 100 seats), governors of states (35, there presently being 50 states), several things within states and more besides. 8th of November 2022 then being the date in question, though "mail in"/postal votes are happening before then and providing some interesting info.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-61274333


			
				bbc article said:
			
		

> What are the midterms and who's being elected?​These elections are for Congress, which is made up of two parts - the House of Representatives and the Senate.
> These votes are held every two years and when they fall in the middle of the president's four-year term of office, they are called the midterms.
> Congress makes nationwide laws. The House decides which laws are voted on while the Senate can block or approve them, confirm appointments made by the president and, more rarely, conduct any investigations against him.
> Each state has two senators, who sit for six-year terms. Representatives serve for two years, and represent smaller districts.
> ...



Polling varies (naturally) but the republicans are by many accounts creating a small lead, which will then mean control of probably the house of representatives/congress. Some are predicting a so called red wave in which republicans gain more seats than that still, polling there and potential accuracy issues don't preclude this but odds vary.
https://www.statista.com/statistics/1321123/us-midterm-election-polls/

https://ballotpedia.org/Election_results,_2022:_Governors


			
				ballotpedia said:
			
		

> *There are 36 gubernatorial seats on the ballot in 2022.* These elections are in Alabama, Alaska, Arizona, Arkansas, California, Colorado, Connecticut, Florida, Georgia, Hawaii, Idaho, Illinois, Iowa, Kansas, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, Michigan, Minnesota, Nebraska, Nevada, New Hampshire, New Mexico, New York, Ohio, Oklahoma, Oregon, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, South Carolina, South Dakota, Tennessee, Texas, Vermont, Wisconsin, and Wyoming.
> 
> In addition, *three U.S. territories* are holding gubernatorial elections in 2022: Guam, the Northern Mariana Islands, and the U.S. Virgin Islands. While this page includes links to pages on gubernatorial elections in the U.S. Territories, it does not include the territories in its statistics.



While governors have little power outside their state's borders the party aligned with never the less represents something of a bellwether of opinion as well, and several states that have races are quite populous or otherwise relevant. A few are potentially set to flip or otherwise have very close races, usually with the republicans having a far stronger turnout or favouring than historically might have been expected.
https://worldpopulationreview.com/states for those that want to figure it out. Density is kind of useful if you want to do the urban-rural bit.


			
				wordpopulationreview said:
			
		

> *rank*​
> *State*​
> *Pop (millions)*​
> *Growth*​
> ...



Speaking of turnout as the midterms are usually considered a lower stakes thing (debatable as to whether it is -- does politics come from the bottom up or top down? Great deal of evidence to say it starts local and goes from there, in which case school boards, mayors, judges, city and state attorneys on up might get to be considered in this) so tend to have lower turnout -- last time around was the first time to get to 50% (and only just) in over a century, it has been almost a century since the presidential one was less than 50% (though it is usually only about 10% higher than mid terms).
https://www.statista.com/statistics/1139251/voter-turnout-in-us-presidential-and-midterm-elections/

Issues vary between states and are many. Nationwide most, especially the Republican focus, is on the economy which is doing rather poorly by most accounts (credit usage, home sales, default rates, inflation, stock market*, fuel prices...) and not set to get all that much better (fuel reserves are low, winter is about to hit, supplies are needing external input and are low by various reasons, China and Europe both doing quite poorly so that is most major import-export partners, strong US dollar and serious lack of US dollar reserves in various countries). How much can be laid at the feet of the current administration is debatable on various levels (who let money printer go brr**, who led credit companies play so fast and loose, who bailed them out last time this happened/will likely again, who led supplies be offshored this hard, who made sure there was a lack of housing...) but for whatever reason it is framed that way. Knowing this the democrats, who are presently in control of the white house, senate and house of representatives (so government as most know it, the courts are technically in that equation but for most that is a different discussion) and thus could be said to be shouldering the burden of bad decisions, are both seeking to stem the bleeding in the economy (trying to get more oil, something potentially quite interesting with the government debt market, issuing various stimulus measures at state level this time in addition to trying to garner support among the educated aspect of society with student debt relief) and deflect onto other "key" issues that normally play well with their base (the US supreme court having recently overturned the formerly nationwide and long standing ruling on abortion making it legal to instead kick it back to state level, something many democrat voters and possibly swing voters hold dear, gun control discussions and whatever else they traditionally like to garner an image as supporting).

*though that was otherwise in a bit of a bubble if profit-earnings ratios is anything to go by.

**inflation not being an instant effect of money printer go brr, takes time to filter on down and a new equilibrium sought.

So then predictions for nationwide stuff, any interesting races at state level for actors there, issues you think are not considered as much as they might be? If the red wave happens, or at least they get in, then what is likely to happen as a result (by most accounts it would make an already weak president incapable of doing much of anything, could deadlock, investigations they are conducting could get thrown out, most noting the 6th of January riot/protest/unscheduled tour of government buildings/insurrection/invasion/battle in the capitol/[delete as whims take you] then being a candidate, and new investigations brought in, possibly including into the conduct of the president's son). Are you predicting the opposite of a red wave and instead a slim margin? Anything funny happen (did see someone dancing in a chicken suit the other day, nominally a jab at the other candidate that refused to debate her opponent). Anything interesting happening that might be overlocked; dancing chicken being a meme, in this case for the republican party, might represent said same republicans shaking off the neocon image in favour of other things, though also if that is seen to fail that might mean the end of the would be "MAGA" set of the party and something else maybe appearing -- generational shifts are happening it seems and where it shakes out varies, the democrats having their own little ongoing internal conflict between the business democrats and democratic socialists.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 23, 2022)

Between Sinema and/or Manchin taking donations from the opposition and voting accordingly, the Republicans already functionally control the Senate.  I don't see them flipping enough seats to take control of the House.  So basically nothing changes where the deadlock is concerned.  Republicans have signaled they intend to try to make deep cuts to Social Security and Medicare, as well as trying to ban abortion nationwide, but any such efforts will be vetoed by Biden.  Any further accomplishments Biden wants to see attributed to his administration prior to 2024 will have to go through executive action.

Same ol' same ol', neither party is going to take any meaningful action against out of control corporate profiteering/price gouging, thus the race to the bottom continues in that regard.  Perhaps more interesting are local/statewide ballot initiatives available in a lot of places, for example the legality of psychedelics is on the ballot where I'm living.  Another state (Louisiana IIRC, I'd have to double check) is considering reinstating slavery in some form.  Two very different Americas with two very different ideas of what constitutes "freedom," clearly.


----------



## Smoker1 (Nov 8, 2022)

So many crazy People running for Office, so many Bills getting Voted on, it is all Crazy. Just a few I want to address.........

California Prop 31 = Ban ALL Flavored Nicotine Products (meaning ONLY Tobacco Flavor, NO Menthol, or any other Flavored Products) . Saying that Flavors appeal to Children. Well, here in the US, the Federal Age to Purchase Nicotine Products is 21.......same for ALCOHOL!!!!!!! Yet guess what.....Kids STILL get their hands on both. But yet they want to restrict Nicotine?????? Alcohol comes in Flavors as well, so what about that????? Same arguments can be applied to Alcohol, but also, there are more Legal Issues with it. Plus, you can get Drugged, taken advantage of, cant Drive while Drunk, can not be in Public while Intoxicated, Fights start with Drunk People, can be VERY Addicting, to the point where if you are a hard core Alcoholic, and you suddenly stop, you can die. Oh, but let's just Ban Flavored Nicotine only. Guess they have no Issues with Kids getting Alcohol, huh?

California and President Joe Biden wanting to Ban "Assault Weapons", and it goes as far as Banning Handguns if it meets the Criteria. Um, that would seriously Violate the 2nd Amendment. Not to mention, apparently there are MILLIONS of AR-15s, and other "Assault Weapons". Good luck with that. Criminals will get Firearms no matter WHAT "Laws", or "Bans" are in effect. All these do, is make it so the Law Abiding Citizens will not be able to Protect and Defend themselves, and also give the Criminals the upper hand more. Also.....
------Years ago, I read about how some Ammunition from a Evidence Room in Southern California just up and disappeared. I try to look it up now, and I get Results about how a Sheriff Officer was Selling it, along with Body Armor. Also that one Incident in the Bay Area, where a FBI Officer left his Credentials and his Service Weapon in his Vehicle, and they were STOLEN!!! So tell me......How EXACTLY would "Gun-Control" stop that?????? A Video I saw showed some Security or Police Officer left his Service Weapon at a Gym. 
--Also, there have been Court Rulings that established, that Police are not Obligated to do ANYTHING!
--It can take Officers anywhere from.......being generous......10-45 Minutes, to a Hour to get to you. In that time frame.......yeah.
If you look at the times for when the 2nd Amendment was put in place, it was put in place so that the People would be able to Protect and Defend themselves, their Families, their Livelihood, and if needed, help Protect and Defend the Country from Threats External and Internal. So that also, the People could Fight back,m if the Government started going against the People, stripping their Rights, and not Representing them. They thought ahead, and wanted to make sure The People would be able to keep the Government in check, and make sure the People could keep this Nation Free. 
==Here would be a great example,,,,,,,
It was established that Trump wanted to remain in Office, and wanted to stay in by Force if possible, right??? Also, it has been established that Trump idolized China's Leader, being their Leader for Life, saying would be nice if the US could have that. Also was idolizing North Korea, with how their Military had a Parade, and wished America's Military could do that for him. Not to mention, his Wife had Ties to Russia's Leader, Putin prior to Trump cheating on his then Wife with her. Trump also apparently supported Russia going after Ukraine, and not wanting to support Ukraine, and not wanting Ukraine to join NATO........which Trump also wanted to get the US out of.
----Now, think about that for a moment. What if Trump had remained in Office by force????? Next thing you know, he forces the US out of NATO. Next thing you know, what if Trump then also, like he did so many other times, said to hell with our Allies, and decided that the US would go for being with Russia, China, and North Korea?????? What if they started to dictate our Laws, what we could do, what we could not do????? What if next thing you knew, we had Communist Soldiers coming in. What would the People be able to do?????? How would the People be able to Fight back?????? What........huddle in a damn Corner?????? Go into those BS "Gun-Free Zones"??????? Soldiers come in, you Protest that it is a Gun-Free.....*BANG*. "Next one to open your Mouth is Dead!!! (In Russian Accent) ". Sorry, but that Shooter that targeted the Theater Years ago, he targeted that place because it was a Gun-Free Zone, same as others. Because they knew no one would be able to Defend themselves. 
Sorry, but NO ONE has the "Right" or the "Authority" to tell Law Abiding Citizens to just be good little Helpless, Defenseless Victims. People have the Right to Protect and Defend themselves however they can.
==BS Reactions - "Just Call the Police". Really???? Look at Kansas. There are Police there that did nothing while another Officer went after Children. Also there have been MANY other Reports of Officers doing shady stuff. Anyone would see, if they are Stealing, Unlawfully Shooting, Selling Drugs,......yeah, they are more than likely Selling Firearms as well.
===There are MANY good Officers, doing the Right thing, and doing their Job, but all the Bad ones are giving them a bad reputation, unfortunately.
---Oh, and President Biden saying AR-15s are "Weapons of War"?????? Um.......you mean M-16 Rifles. AR-15s, are the Civilian Versions that only have SAFE, and FIRE (1 Round at a time). M-16s have SAFE, FIRE (1 Round at a Time), and Burst (3 Rounds at a Time). Can't believe Biden thinks that the People can not fight back, unless we have F-18s or Nuclear Weapons. So he would be all for Murdering Innocent Men, Women and Children by using Nuclear Weapons on the People????
But even if they try to get Rifles Banned.......they will NOT get absolutely all of them. That would be damn near impossible to do. Not to mention, it has been established that a good amount of Law Enforcement will NOT help ATF, or any other Federal Government Officers from Seizing Firearms from Law Abiding People, and Infringing their Right.
---Oh, also, heard about a Woman trying to get a Firearm, was waiting for the Process to get done, because she had a Restraining Order against her Ex, and she was fearing for her Life. She had been calling to find out what the hold up was. She died. Ex Killed her while she was waiting to get the OK to have a Firearm to Protect herself. Kind of makes me wonder how many other People have died because the Process takes too damn long, or a "May Issue State" did not feel they should have Protection, or because the Person got Denied for some BS Reason. Wonder how many Wrongful Death Lawsuits have been swept under the Rug due to the BS. 

Oh we are not done yet. Love how there are those who want to Force Religion onto People, and also want to have Religion telling Government what to do. Last I checked, the 1st Amendment says there is to be NO Established Religion, but that People can practice their Religion they have.
Oh, but a lot of Republicans want to create a Abortion Ban, because it is "God's Will". Sorry, but that Violates the 1st Amendment by forcing a Religious View onto the People. Not to mention, saying Life begins at Conception........yet for those who are Jewish, they believe Life Begins the moment you are Born. So sorry, you are going against another Religious Group.
Also, unless you have a Medical Degree, and are in Medical, you have absolutely no say in when a Doctor can act to save a Woman's Life, who is Bleeding out, because she is having a Miscarriage, or having a Pregnancy Complication. You want to force a Woman to go through that, and possibly Die?????? Well, that is a Open/Shut Wrongful Death Lawsuit.
Oh, and for all those who are for forcing a Child to go through a Pregnancy, and in some cases, force her to share Parental Rights with the Rapist, you should be removed from Office and Investigated!!!!!!
Also love how there are those saying someone under 18 is not grown enough to understand a Abortion, but wanting to force a Baby onto that Kid/Child. Wow, sounds like all this more and more is that Republicans are against Women like no other.

Yeah, one other little bit: Social Security has NOTHING to do with the Budget. The PEOPLE put into that, and when they Retire, they can take that Money that they put into it, and Live off of that. Oh, but some Republicans want to do away with it, and take what Money is left, and use it for their own little BS. Sorry, but not all of us are born with a Silver Spoon up our ###. Sounds like they want a Nation of Homeless Elderly and Disabled, also wanting to force People to work till they Die. Hell, 80%+ pf the American People support having Social Security and Medicare. But Republicans dont want it, and want to do away with it, going against what the People are wanting. That just shows they are against the People, and only for the Rich and Powerful.
----Oh, and there are those wanting to do away with the VA, meaning nothing for Veterans????? So I guess you dont want People signing up for the Military anymore????? Because you know what will happen then?????? Vets and People would tell those thinking of Signing up, to not do it, because if they come back Disabled, they will not be able to get taken care of. Try and Introduce a Draft?????? Yeah, there will be so many saying what you can do with your Draft. Unless there are Rich Kids being Drafted......as SOLDIERS, and not getting deferments like Trump and other Rich Kids did, why should anyone else want to go for that?????? Sorry, but unless you are willing to fight for the Country as well, or have your own Kids Fighting for the Country, you have no Right to tell others to Sign up.

There are lots of other items I got, but those are the Important ones.


----------



## mrdude (Nov 8, 2022)

I'm looking forward to the Red Tsunami tomorrow and the ensuing lefty meltdowns.


----------



## wartutor (Nov 8, 2022)

Yes red wave coming...crying, milk, and tea sat out at the designated safe places for dem cry babies.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 8, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Between Sinema and/or Manchin taking donations from the opposition and voting accordingly, the Republicans already functionally control the Senate.  I don't see them flipping enough seats to take control of the House.  So basically nothing changes where the deadlock is concerned.  Republicans have signaled they intend to try to make deep cuts to Social Security and Medicare, as well as trying to ban abortion nationwide, but any such efforts will be vetoed by Biden.  Any further accomplishments Biden wants to see attributed to his administration prior to 2024 will have to go through executive action.
> 
> Same ol' same ol', neither party is going to take any meaningful action against out of control corporate profiteering/price gouging, thus the race to the bottom continues in that regard.  Perhaps more interesting are local/statewide ballot initiatives available in a lot of places, for example the legality of psychedelics is on the ballot where I'm living.  Another state (Louisiana IIRC, I'd have to double check) is considering reinstating slavery in some form.  Two very different Americas with two very different ideas of what constitutes "freedom," clearly.



I hope you're right.  I'd rather have nothing happen with gridlock then a lot of shit


----------



## snails1221 (Nov 8, 2022)

mrdude said:


> I'm looking forward to the Red Tsunami tomorrow and the ensuing lefty meltdowns.


Honestly as someone that leans right, I'm expecting a blue wave.


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 8, 2022)

I can't say I'm following this circus closely, but i hope Republicans aren't as moronic as they appear in the soundbites the Google algorithm fetches me. I mean...

* i just want to cut government spending
* if we win, we'll just block everything Biden purposes and/or invent all sorts of lawsuits, roadblocks and further delays
* if i lose, it's because the dems cheat
* I'm talking tough and/or am posing with a gun
* some scandals about an athlete called Walker who's running for a seat

Meanwhile at the polling stations: "yup... The Republicans are expected to win back a majority". 

Not sure what to make of Biden's assertion that democracy itself is at stake. With all the anti voting laws being proposed, Supreme Court doing the taliban's bidding and Republican politicians taking conspiracy theories seriously i can see why he says that, but c'mon... It's a bit easy to scaremonger people like that. How about giving your people something that unites everyone rather than widen the divide?


----------



## Smoker1 (Nov 8, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> I can't say I'm following this circus closely, but i hope Republicans aren't as moronic as they appear in the soundbites the Google algorithm fetches me. I mean...
> 
> * i just want to cut government spending
> * if we win, we'll just block everything Biden purposes and/or invent all sorts of lawsuits, roadblocks and further delays
> ...


Also heard about how if Dems take control, Republicans would Stall any and ALL Budget Bills unless it has what they want in it, like scrapping SSI, Medicare, VA Benefits, Nation-Wide Abortion Ban, you name it, and hold the Country Hostage until they get what they want.


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 8, 2022)

Smoker1 said:


> Also heard about how if Dems take control, Republicans would Stall any and ALL Budget Bills unless it has what they want in it, like scrapping SSI, Medicare, VA Benefits, Nation-Wide Abortion Ban, you name it, and hold the Country Hostage until they get what they want.


Hmmm... That sounds like Mitch, yes. But am i missing the goal of these elections here? I thought that the majority would get to work with the government to get things done(or not). How exactly can you block things with a minority? 

Like... I'm not going to win anything (especially due to me not participating). But can i just block and stall things for the heck of it? I would think not, but again... Maybe I'm misunderstanding what this is about...


----------



## Smoker1 (Nov 8, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> Hmmm... That sounds like Mitch, yes. But am i missing the goal of these elections here? I thought that the majority would get to work with the government to get things done(or not). How exactly can you block things with a minority?
> 
> Like... I'm not going to win anything (especially due to me not participating). But can i just block and stall things for the heck of it? I would think not, but again... Maybe I'm misunderstanding what this is about...


No idea how they plan on doing that. More than likely to stall things that Require a certain Number of Votes to go through. But you swear, Republicans, and most Dems are all about themselves, their Bank Accounts, and other Wealthy People like them.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Nov 8, 2022)

The right keeps hamming up this idea of like, a leftist meltdown but I just don't see it happening tbh.


----------



## Nothereed (Nov 8, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> The right keeps hamming up this idea of like, a leftist meltdown but I just don't see it happening tbh.


Think more so of a disappointment if anything else, but on the other hand, it's a somewhat expected disappointment.



I have a belief(call it a hope with a logical reason behind it) that that Roe v Wade may of thrown all the polling data way the fuck off. Since polling data usually takes likely voters, or people have voted in the past and are registered. Not people who are registered but haven't voted, or people that haven't registered, but can register.
I somewhat doubt it to some extent, and if it's going to change anything at all, we'll have to be a wait and see to what extent, it could be a drop in the ocean, or substantial.
On the other other hand, that's not the only boosting factor. Generation Z. Republicans tend to be of older age (primarily the older generation, aka boomers, most of the demographic goes that way.)

Meaning that a good majority of the support from the right wing, is older folk.
While younger generations tend to  be more left leaning (and there's a numbers advantage) Combined the fact that the GOP has actively been against LGBTQ people. Gay people since gay marriage is on the chopping block(along with fear mongering/hatred).  Trans on the block, for the ability to even transition at all as a person, and or bills that are designed to target them and make their lives harder. (and also hatred and dogma, and refusing to just understand them)

Basically there's a lot of factors, we're kinda in a unique scenario where:
Everyone doesn't like Biden (the populous picked him because he was not Trump, not because they liked him)
But also the overall populous doesn't like Trump a likes or Trump, the face of the GOP
So now we have all these alikes either sucking up to Trump, or effectively being a mini Trump, in a midterm election.
Which again, bears repeating, wouldn't have been an issue for the GOP to win, if it wasn't for Roe getting shot down.


----------



## Smoker1 (Nov 8, 2022)

For those in the US, and those in Canada, think you should look at Videos made by Colion Noir and Tony Elian on YouTube, or Instagram. They raise VERY valid Points on some Issues.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 8, 2022)

If we are sharing videos on predictions then for an analysis I quite like


Does cover the supposed issues, troubles for voters in various camps (or more likely independents), degrees to which things matter (turns out food in your belly, roof over your head, not freezing in winter, ability to get to work and possibility of a retirement one day matter more to people than some tiny fraction of the population that are likely to be just fine either way), likely outcomes and ties it all back to the financial markets as it is a financial channel and thus "up, down, sideways, make money either way" comes into play and there you care more about predicting what is going to happen so you can plan accordingly than the actual results. Is a bit middle of the road and narrow in the polls section, though does cover some issues with that approach, compared to some that were comparing the dozens of polling options, historical skews in them, likely current skews and more besides.

Actions taken are interesting though. The democrats are sending heavy hitters to what were historically safe seats and locations (general election theory says ignore those in safe places, saving what you have to do to make sure they actually go vote rather than think it pointless as it is in the bag and suffer an upset, and instead go to battlegrounds). Some have pondered whether sending Biden or an endorsement from him is electoral poison in a way some consider Trump to be so occupy him with something banal and instead send someone people like (or general party endorsements), others wonder if it is actually safe is not so safe.

I am not sure what I have for exit polling or live counts right now, early voting is already known in several places (and it is noted the US right wing tends not to favour that as much as going in person), and might just be better to wait and see the results.


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 8, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> The right keeps hamming up this idea of like, a leftist meltdown but I just don't see it happening tbh.


For that to happen the US needs to have an actual leftist party first.


----------



## djpannda (Nov 8, 2022)

Red Wave? Doubt it.
R might gain control of the House but if Early Voting is compared with the last 2 elections. D turn out is higher than R and Better Then 2018 ( when D took the House)
There is a Good Chance Ds Keep the House and Senate.





what I think is going to be the Driver is the "Unaffiliated" vote if you look at the Tread it grew from 8% to almost 11% from 2018-2020? Why ? In some areas is R changing their status to Independents, who will keep voting for R in local but have voted D for National (Warnock, Biden) But either way D picked up at least 3mil and R lost 1mil  from 18"


----------



## Jayro (Nov 8, 2022)

mrdude said:


> I'm looking forward to the Red Tsunami tomorrow and the ensuing lefty meltdowns.


Not happening, my guy. Your side managed to piss off every blue voting woman with Roe being overturned, so get ready for the Blue Tsunami. After all, your side asked for it by pulling that bullshit.


----------



## djpannda (Nov 8, 2022)

Jayro said:


> Not happening, my guy. Your side managed to piss off every blue voting woman with Roe being overturned, so get ready for the Blue Tsunami. After all, your side asked for it by pulling that bullshit.


the problem is Most people Voting R, do not understand and Refused to learn how Elections actually work. They gullibly listed to Uncle Bobs Facebook post stating "if we don't get the results at 6-8pm when polls closed then its FRAUD!z"
They refused to understand 300 mil votes take time to count, and not to mention that in states like PA, Republcian legislators passed laws to not allowing counting mail in ballots until elections day, and in some counties might not even  start until the polls close, Republican officials purposely delayed Counting Mail in votes, so they can complain that they are not counted in a timely fashion


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 8, 2022)

Jayro said:


> Not happening, my guy. Your side managed to piss off every blue voting woman with Roe being overturned, so get ready for the Blue Tsunami. After all, your side asked for it by pulling that bullshit.




I'm a fairly conservatively-minded person wrt what's the government's business and what's not ... for example I don't see the authority for administrative agencies anywhere in the federal Constitution and think they should all be abolished, or else an amendment passed to enable such bureaucracy. I know, I know ... 100 years late for talk like that. But anyway, I've been wondering what effect Dobbs will have on this election too. All it did was reverse a bad decision that proclaimed a Constitutional right from inference and wishful thinking ... the Constitution itself certainly guarantees no such "right." We are now back to the federal government having no say on the abortion issue, and it being left up to each State to set its own laws ... the way it always was for the first 200 years of the US, not the most recent 50 yrs.  So, what's the fallout? I would not be surprised at all if, as you suggest, there is a backlash today by women who are angry about losing this "right."

I guess we'll know soon enough.


----------



## mrdude (Nov 8, 2022)

Jayro said:


> Not happening, my guy. Your side managed to piss off every blue voting woman with Roe being overturned, so get ready for the Blue Tsunami. After all, your side asked for it by pulling that bullshit.


I'm looking forward to licking up your salty tears soon, very soon in fact that I can almost taste them - yum, yum.


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 8, 2022)

djpannda said:


> They refused to understand 300 mil votes take time to count



Election results were almost always known by midnight, maybe 1am on election night, back when we all voted on one day, and humans did the counting. Now we have weeks in which to vote and computers count the ballots, and for some reason it always takes days/weeks.


----------



## djpannda (Nov 8, 2022)

Hanafuda said:


> Election results were almost always known by midnight, maybe 1am on election night, back when we all voted on one day, and humans did the counting. Now we have weeks in which to vote and computers count the ballots, and for some reason it always takes days/weeks.


hmm.. Thanx for Proving my point
"people refuse to understand how Elections work"

No seriously ... NO. That's not how it EVER worked.

Your Confusing "projected outcomes" when 60-80% of the votes are counted and the results are estimated ( remember the whole 2020 R talking point  " why NBC/FOX news decides when to call a race (on AZ)"
and Candidates Would ....drumroll :: Concede:: if the PROJECTED outcomes were too much to overcome.

the final tally takes Days to actually count.  so in close Races are just a couple of votes apart, the State would try to prioritize them  when counting and races that have a clear winner would be on the back burner.

This is not new ..  and its sad that new 'conservative' cover their eyes..and refuse to actually learn how American elections work. That is literally why we have -
The Safe Harbor Deadline (6 days before electors cast their votes, for Presidential ) to allow time for all the votes to be completely counted and reviewed.​​​PLUS  how do you expect to count* 42 million *mail in ballots when they can't touch them until the polls close​
Sixteen states and Washington, D.C., do not allow counting to begin until the polls close:
https://www.ncsl.org/research/elect...ballot-processing-and-counting-can-begin.aspx

Alabama, Alaska, District of Columbia, Idaho, Illinois, Maine, Maryland, Minnesota, Mississippi, New Hampshire, New Mexico, North Dakota, Rhode Island, South Dakota, Vermont, Virginia and Washington.
Your "Election results by midnight" Narrative never existed..


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 8, 2022)

Jayro said:


> Not happening, my guy. Your side managed to piss off every blue voting woman with Roe being overturned, so get ready for the Blue Tsunami. After all, your side asked for it by pulling that bullshit.


Except the major issues this cycle is inflation and energy costs. Families who can't put food on the table or gas in their tank are not gonna worry about culture issues.


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 8, 2022)

djpannda said:


> Your "Election results by midnight" Narrative never existed..



You're talking about certification of final results by local Secretaries of State, County Clerks, etc. Yes that always has happened weeks later. But results were known the same night, and _very rarely_ affected by final certification. Ever since 2000, different ballgame. You can claim that's not how it was, but I was alive then. First hand eyewitness to it.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Nov 8, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> For that to happen the US needs to have an actual leftist party first.


Yeah, pretty much. Not that any of the schizos here are ready for that conversation lmfao.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 8, 2022



Hanafuda said:


> You're talking about certification of final results by local Secretaries of State, County Clerks, etc. Yes that always has happened weeks later. But results were known the same night, and _very rarely_ affected by final certification. Ever since 2000, different ballgame. You can claim that's not how it was, but I was alive then. First hand eyewitness to it.


I know this may be distressing for you to read, but election results are not required nor obligated by any facet of our law or regulations, to be put out the same night. We've had plenty of elections where that wasn't the case. The only reason that the right pushes this nonsense is because they lost the 2020 election fairly and just wanted the votes to stop early. So much for the "count every vote" crowd when they lose, huh?


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 8, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> I know this may be distressing for you to read, but election results are not required nor obligated by any facet of our law or regulations, to be put out the same night.



I didn't say that. I said it was standard and expected in the past, not so much now. People not old enough to remember don't have the expectation and are suggestible to explanations as to why it isn't that way now. But people old enough to remember are justifiably suspicious when it doesn't happen. Keep bringing in those "found" ballots until your candidate wins though ... seems to work.


----------



## djpannda (Nov 8, 2022)

Hanafuda said:


> You're talking about certification of final results by local Secretaries of State, County Clerks, etc. Yes that always has happened weeks later. But results were known the same night, and _very rarely_ affected by final certification. Ever since 2000, different ballgame. You can claim that's not how it was, but I was alive then. First hand eyewitness to it.


... Sighs.....
To everyone else.... He is talking about "PROJECTED RESULTS"  not... repeat NOT the Final tally Which can take days..

 and not influx of 44 million mail in ballots that have only been Restricted in like last 10 years in mostly R states that do not allow counting until the polls close 
So again R created the problem to just point out the Problem


----------



## Jayro (Nov 8, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Except the major issues this cycle is inflation and energy costs. Families who can't put food on the table or gas in their tank are not gonna worry about culture issues.


 It's ALL important and relevant, my guy. Not cherry-picking what YOU think is important. I just brought up a devastating issue that happened.


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 8, 2022)

djpannda said:


> ... Sighs.....
> To everyone else.... He is talking about "PROJECTED RESULTS" and not influx of 44 million mail in ballots that have only been Restricted in like last 10 years in mostly R states that do not allow counting until the polls close
> So again R created the problem to just point out the Problem



If they were accurate 99% of the time, and candidates still had their options for recounts etc when it was close, what difference?

Mail-in and early voting are both abominations, neither should exist except for overseas military and citizens who are employed and residing out of country.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 8, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Except the major issues this cycle is inflation and energy costs. Families who can't put food on the table or gas in their tank are not gonna worry about culture issues.


And union-busting, billionaire-fellating Republicans are gonna do what to fix that, exactly?


----------



## LainaGabranth (Nov 8, 2022)

Hanafuda said:


> If they were accurate 99% of the time, and candidates still had their options for recounts etc when it was close, what difference?
> 
> Mail-in and early voting are both abominations, neither should exist except for overseas military and citizens who are employed and residing out of country.


The literal only reason you think this is because everyone voting makes you lose. Which is funny.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 8, 2022



Xzi said:


> And union-busting, billionaire-fellating Republicans are gonna do what to fix that, exactly?


Nothing, they'll just bomb more brown people and spineless cowards like Trader will pop a stiffy that'll burst the heavens. He literally just wants to see people die lol


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 8, 2022)

Jayro said:


> It's ALL important and relevant, my guy. Not cherry-picking what YOU think is important. I just brought up a devastating issue that happened.


The polling over the past few months doesn't support your position, sport. Culture issues do not win elections. Kitchen table issues do.


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 8, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> The literal only reason you think this is because everyone voting makes you lose. Which is funny.



I don't understand what you mean by that. I have no objection to any citizen casting their vote, and to their vote being counted. I just think it should be by verified by photo ID, on a paper ballot, and you get a purple finger.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 8, 2022)

Whichever political side you support, go out and vote even if you don't believe in it as it's still better than a no vote at all.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Nov 8, 2022)

Hanafuda said:


> I don't understand what you mean by that. I have no objection to any citizen casting their vote, and to their vote being counted. I just think it should be by verified by photo ID, on a paper ballot, and you get a purple finger.


I think we have enough measures after the vote as it is tbh. Voter ID is unnecessary. Electronic ones are fine too.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 8, 2022)

Hanafuda said:


> I don't understand what you mean by that. I have no objection to any citizen casting their vote, and to their vote being counted. I just think it should be by verified by photo ID, on a paper ballot, and you get a purple finger.


I have mail-in voting in my state, and you have to do quite an extensive sign-up process in order to prove you are who you say you are, including giving your social security number, proof of address, license/ID number, etc. So these precautions you're mentioning are already in place. (Minus the invasive and unneccesary fingerprint part; That's a privacy concern.)

	Post automatically merged: Nov 8, 2022



LainaGabranth said:


> I think we have enough measures after the vote as it is tbh. Voter ID is unnecessary. Electronic ones are fine too.


Agreed. The sign-up to register is pretty invasive as it is.


----------



## djpannda (Nov 8, 2022)

Hanafuda said:


> If they were accurate 99% of the time, and candidates still had their options for recounts etc when it was close, what difference?
> 
> Mail-in and early voting are both abominations, neither should exist except for overseas military and citizens who are employed and residing out of country.


.. lol soo your pivot now is  
Projected Results are "close Enough" lol 

Again Projected Results are based on News outlets and analyst data

The issue is that Pre-2016 elections Candidates rejected the Projected results and Conceded... 
AFTER-2016 They claim refused to conceded claiming Fraud or the "News" does not call races 
WHICH is WHY actually Results are needed.. so that the next 

tonight we would have 1,000 Facebook post about how MSNBC is stealing the election because the production team added a extra 0,


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 8, 2022)

Jayro said:


> I have mail-in voting in my state, and you have to do quite an extensive sign-up process in order to prove you are who you say you are, including giving your social security number, proof of address, license/ID number, etc. So these precautions you're mentioning are already in place. (Minus the invasive and unneccesary fingerprint part; That's a privacy concern.)



Signing up for it is one thing ... the actual implementation of it is another. The mailing out of mail-in ballots gets fucked up all the time, and there is no way of confirming the person to whom the ballot was mailed actually filled out the ballot once it's mailed in. Fetterman right now is fighting to have mail-in ballots counted even if they're not dated and not signed. 

How is it a privacy concern to be able to confirm whether or not you already voted? Everyone's finger gets the same purple dye, no matter how they voted. There is no fingerprint taken. This is how we ran elections in Iraq to prevent fraud.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 8, 2022)

Jayro said:


> It's ALL important and relevant, my guy. Not cherry-picking what YOU think is important. I just brought up a devastating issue that happened.


I do agree that it was a bad idea to remove it but......... Isn't the price of living (Witch has gone up since Joe got into office) ALSO a big issue if not bigger?


----------



## djpannda (Nov 8, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> I think we have enough measures after the vote as it is tbh. Voter ID is unnecessary. Electronic ones are fine too.


Yes they need to tighten registration, but once your registrated you shouldn't jump thru hoops, your vote should be tied to SSN.   (just the ability to vote/ already voted, not who you actually voted for) so it would eliminate the fear of non-citizens or people double voting


----------



## LainaGabranth (Nov 8, 2022)

Hanafuda said:


> How is it a privacy concern to be able to confirm whether or not you already voted? Everyone's finger gets the same purple dye, no matter how they voted. There is no fingerprint taken. This is how we ran elections in Iraq to prevent fraud.


It's a privacy concern because it's an unnecessary measure. We already have plenty of measures in place to verify votes after they're made at the booth. I encourage you to do something you've never actually done before, which is read the verification process in your state.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 8, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> I think we have enough measures after the vote as it is tbh. Voter ID is unnecessary. Electronic ones are fine too.


There were under twenty total instances of voter fraud in the 2020 election.  Republicans want in-person voting only because they know they can limit the number of polling places and thus reduce the number of people who have the time and resources to stand in line for hours on end.  Just another method of voter suppression meant to exclude the working poor.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Nov 8, 2022)

djpannda said:


> Yes they need to tighten registration, but once your registrated you shouldn't jump thru hoops, your vote should be tied to SSN.   (just the ability to vote/ already voted, not who you actually voted for)


I think registration should be loosened tbh. No deadlines or cutoff dates, you should be able to register and vote same day, even if it's election day.

Or better yet, be registered automatically for life when you turn 18.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 8, 2022



Xzi said:


> There were under twenty total instances of voter fraud in the 2020 election.  Republicans want in-person voting only because they know they can limit the number of polling places and thus reduce the number of people who have the time and resources to stand in line for hours on end.  Just another method of voter suppression meant to exclude the working poor.


Correct. Every single voter ID law is just giving the government the power to decide who, where, and when you can vote. Fuck that nonsense. Maybe these so-called pro-freedom, small government types should live up to the aesthetics they live by and actually believe in something other than oppression.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 8, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> I do agree that it was a bad idea to remove it but......... Isn't the price of living (Witch has gone up since Joe got into office) ALSO a big issue if not bigger?


Absolutely it's a big issue. I just don't see the need to prioritize, we need EVERYTHING fixed at the same time. Remember, the fuckheads in Washington work for US, not the other way around.


----------



## djpannda (Nov 8, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> I think registration should be loosened tbh. No deadlines or cutoff dates, you should be able to register and vote same day, even if it's election day.
> 
> Or better yet, be registered automatically for life when you turn 18.


I don't mean deadlines or cutoff, I mean it should be tied to your SSN. in Other contries you can  vote by your # (SSN-like) automatically


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 8, 2022)

djpannda said:


> Yes they need to tighten registration, but once your registrated you shouldn't jump thru hoops, your vote should be tied to SSN.   (just the ability to vote/ already voted, not who you actually voted for) so it would eliminate the fear of non-citizens or people double voting



Democrats would (do) oppose that tooth and nail.


----------



## djpannda (Nov 8, 2022)

Hanafuda said:


> Democrats would (do) oppose that tooth and nail.


no the issue D have is that I have to bring all my docs and Bloodwork to vote if anyone questions who I am.
The issue is some counties purposely request EVERY ID and DOC they legally can if you are a minority..as a form to dissuade Minority votes.

Billy can vote with no ID, Shirt or shoes,
 But if Carlos doesnt  show up in a suit and does not have 3-4 different documents they interrogated them for murder


----------



## Jayro (Nov 8, 2022)

Hanafuda said:


> there is no way of confirming the person to whom the ballot was mailed actually filled out the ballot once it's mailed in.


Yes there is, the person that filled it out has to sign the ballot envelope, or the ballot is invalidated and not counted. Pretty simple and effective.



Hanafuda said:


> How is it a privacy concern to be able to confirm whether or not you already voted? Everyone's finger gets the same purple dye, no matter how they voted. There is no fingerprint taken. This is how we ran elections in Iraq to prevent fraud.


I don't want my fingerprint out in the wild like that. I've never been arrested (fingerprinted on record), and want to keep it that way.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 8, 2022



djpannda said:


> I don't mean deadlines or cutoff, I mean it should be tied to your SSN. in Other contries you can  vote by your # (SSN-like) automatically


My state (WA state) ties my voter reg to my ID/License # and #SSN upon registration. I assumed they all did it this way.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 8, 2022)

Jayro said:


> Absolutely it's a big issue. I just don't see the need to prioritize, we need EVERYTHING fixed at the same time. Remember, the fuckheads in Washington work for US, not the other way around.


So the right to abort a baby is a bigger issue than food being expensive that its nearly impossible to buy.

Excuse me but what in the actual fuck.


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 8, 2022)

Jayro said:


> Yes there is, the person that filled it out has to sign the ballot envelope, or the ballot is invalidated and not counted. Pretty simple and effective.
> 
> 
> I don't want my fingerprint out in the wild like that. I've never been arrested (fingerprinted on record), and want to keep it that way.
> ...




Fetterman campaign is suing in Pennsylvania right now to reverse a decision that undated or unsigned mail-in ballots cannot be counted. Why would he want that???


As for the purple finger dye, again there is no fingerprint taken.


----------



## omgcat (Nov 8, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> Hmmm... That sounds like Mitch, yes. But am i missing the goal of these elections here? I thought that the majority would get to work with the government to get things done(or not). How exactly can you block things with a minority?
> 
> Like... I'm not going to win anything (especially due to me not participating). But can i just block and stall things for the heck of it? I would think not, but again... Maybe I'm misunderstanding what this is about...


you block things with a minority using the filibuster. it takes 60 votes to bypass, anyone can use it.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 8, 2022



sombrerosonic said:


> So the right to abort a baby is a bigger issue than food being expensive that its nearly impossible to buy.
> 
> Excuse me but what in the actual fuck.


would you consider your right to guns more important to expensive food? some people feel that full control over their own bodies is maybe more important.


----------



## djpannda (Nov 8, 2022)

Hanafuda said:


> Fetterman campaign is suing in Pennsylvania right now to reverse a decision that undated or unsigned mail-in ballots cannot be counted. Why would he want that???
> 
> 
> As for the purple finger dye, again there is no fingerprint taken.



I  see you got a Memory like a GOLDFISH ...
because Maybe LAST WEEK Republicans were trying to make it harder to count the votes

Pennsylvania's divided Supreme Court last week ruled in favor of a lawsuitfiled by the Republican National Committee and other groups, who argued that state lawrequires voters to correctly write the date on a return envelope when mailing in ballots.

I don't know about you but a lot of people just rush thru or miss things...
although I try to doubt check everything.. I also ... GASP miss Writing the date some times.. Does that mean My VOTE is trash?
 I have seen people write  in the Election date instead of the day they signed to ballot..
or people who handwriting is HORRIBLE and you cannot  make sense of it ...

The date does not MATTER only the vote and if they CAN vote


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 8, 2022)

djpannda said:


> I  see you got a Memory like a GOLDFISH ...
> because Maybe LAST WEEK Republicans were trying to make it harder to count the votes
> 
> Pennsylvania's divided Supreme Court last week ruled in favor of a lawsuitfiled by the Republican National Committee and other groups, who argued that state lawrequires voters to correctly write the date on a return envelope when mailing in ballots.
> ...




I mentioned that Fetterman's lawsuit is trying to reverse that very decision. No problem with the memory. 
Also what's the point of arguing to me how mail-in voting is so secure and so verified, then arguing that ballots received by mail shouldn't have to comply with those verification requirements?


----------



## tabzer (Nov 8, 2022)

Some people hate nuance.  God bless them.


----------



## djpannda (Nov 8, 2022)

Jayro said:


> My state (WA state) ties my voter reg to my ID/License # and #SSN upon registration. I assumed they all did it this way.


Every State is different and the Document yo Register is a bit different. it should automatically be tied to your SSN. Everyone Eligible to vote, should be just automatically allowed to vote.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 8, 2022



Hanafuda said:


> I mentioned that Fetterman's lawsuit is trying to reverse that very decision. No problem with the memory.
> Also what's the point of arguing to me how mail-in voting is so secure and so verified, then arguing that ballots received by mail shouldn't have to comply with those verification requirements?


please quote when I stated "how Mail-un voting is so secured and so verified"
ill wait


----------



## Jayro (Nov 8, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> So the right to abort a baby is a bigger issue than food being expensive that its nearly impossible to buy.
> 
> Excuse me but what in the actual fuck.


Food prices are fine. Start extreme couponing or bulk buying food if it bothers you that badly. Or just suck it up and support your economy you love so much, 'patriot'.   

But never tell a woman what she can or can't do with her own body.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 8, 2022



djpannda said:


> Every State is different and the Document yo Register is a bit different. it should automatically be tied to your SSN. Everyone Eligible to vote, should be just automatically allowed to vote.


Yeah, I agree. Can't fudge things up that way.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 8, 2022



Hanafuda said:


> Fetterman campaign is suing in Pennsylvania right now to reverse a decision that undated or unsigned mail-in ballots cannot be counted. Why would he want that???


So that everybody that lives here gets a vote, probably.


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 8, 2022)

djpannda said:


> please quote when I stated "how Mail-un voting is so secured and so verified"
> ill wait



You're right, it was others who were preaching at me about how secure and verified the process is, telling me to go read the verification process in my state and etc. Not much point in having a verification process in a regulation though if the vote counters aren't required to abide by it.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Nov 8, 2022)

snails1221 said:


> Honestly as someone that leans right, I'm expecting a blue wave.



i dont know if tehy got the printers fired up in time.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 8, 2022



Jayro said:


> Food prices are fine. Start extreme couponing or bulk buying food if it bothers you that badly. Or just suck it up and support your economy you love so much, 'patriot'.
> 
> But never tell a woman what she can or can't do with her own body.
> 
> ...



what that tells me if that either he is doing really really bad, and is afraid of the clinton list, or they plan to cheat, either or.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 8, 2022)

Jayro said:


> Food prices are fine. Start extreme couponing or bulk buying food if it bothers you that badly. Or just suck it up and support your economy you love so much, 'patriot'.
> 
> But never tell a woman what she can or can't do with her own body.


Food leget went up since 13% in 2022 (Its time comsuming to do extreme couponing as well as the peoplewho do it on TLC, A sams club membership is 50 bucks a year)
Gas is now 5 to 4 bucks a gallon in a fuck ton of states (In your state, its $4.82)

That is a bigger problem. You cant think about kids or not having them by getting a abortion when you cant even buy a can of beefaroni.

(And yes i do support the ability to have a abortion, so please dont try to twist my words against me)

https://gasprices.aaa.com/state-gas-price-averages/
https://www.bls.gov/opub/ted/2022/prices-for-food-at-home-up-13-5-percent-for-year-ended-august-2022.htm#:~:text=Prices for food at home up 13.5 percent for year ended August 2022,-September 15, 2022&text=The Consumer Price Index for,the period ending March 1979.


----------



## djpannda (Nov 8, 2022)

Hanafuda said:


> You're right, it was others who were preaching at me about how secure and verified the process is, telling me to go read the verification process in my state and etc. Not much point in having a verification process in a regulation though if the vote counters aren't required to abide by it.


lol your stance is Mail-in Ballots are not Secure and was a "thorough verification" on mail in ballots . but you still want all the votes to be counted by Midnight ..

also a good Percentage of those Mail-in Ballots Can not be allowed to be counted until the poll closed. but still want 42milion votes in 8pm-12pm 4 hours..


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 8, 2022)

Jayro said:


> Absolutely it's a big issue. I just don't see the need to prioritize, we need EVERYTHING fixed at the same time. Remember, the fuckheads in Washington work for US, not the other way around.


The Dems have had two years to fix inflation. Instead, they lied to us and said it was transitory and did nothing about it.

They quit working for us a very long time ago. The uniparty works for themselves. It's why they always get rich while in office. And it's why they always get re-elected without accomplishing a single thing.


----------



## djpannda (Nov 8, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Food leget went up since 13% in 2022
> Gas is now 5 to 4 bucks a gallon in a fuck ton of states (In your state, its $4.82)
> 
> That is a bigger problem. You cant think about kids or not having them by getting a abortion when you cant even buy a can of beefaroni.
> ...


Yea Food price are getting Bad... But hey at least we don't live Turkey who is suffering a 90% inflation...
heck most of Europe is worse then the USA.
Inflation is bad.. but your fooling yourself if you Believe a party change can Complete get rid of WORLD Wide Inflation.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 8, 2022



TraderPatTX said:


> The Dems have had two years to fix inflation. Instead, they lied to us and said it was transitory and did nothing about it.
> 
> They quit working for us a very long time ago. The uniparty works for themselves. It's why they always get rich while in office. And it's why they always get re-elected without accomplishing a single thing.


Dem have done a lot to fix inflation ... USA has a lower inflation then Most of Europe and Turkey 90% inflation... and don't forget all the inflation bills that R voted NO on..


Turkey has 91% inflation for Food...  https://tradingeconomics.com/turkey/inflation-cpi Wordwild issue..


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 8, 2022)

djpannda said:


> Yea Food price are getting Bad... But hey at least we don't live Turkey who is suffering a 90% inflation...
> heck most of Europe is worse then the USA.
> Inflation is bad.. but your fooling yourself if you Believe a party change can Complete get rid of WORLD Wide Inflation.


I dont think they can get rid of that, i just want to be able to buy food without it being so fucking expensive


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 8, 2022)

djpannda said:


> lol your stance is Mail-in Ballots are not Secure and was a "thorough verification" on mail in ballots . but you still want all the votes to be counted by Midnight ..
> 
> also a good Percentage of those Mail-in Ballots Can not be allowed to be counted until the poll closed. but still want 42milion votes in 8pm-12pm 4 hours..



Ok, my turn. Find where I said that. I'll wait lol.

What I said is that there shouldn't even be any mail-in voting.


----------



## djpannda (Nov 8, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> I dont think they can get rid of that, i just want to be able to buy food without it being so fucking expensive


Then we need to insure A. Large Corp. actually pay their TAXES. B. Penalize Corp who had record profits while Raising their profits for no reason. 
 More Corp. tax Breaks is not the answer.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Nov 8, 2022)

Jayro said:


> Food prices are fine. Start extreme couponing or bulk buying food if it bothers you that badly. Or just suck it up and support your economy you love so much, 'patriot'.
> 
> But never tell a woman what she can or can't do with her own body.
> 
> ...



never tell women what experimental injections they can put into their body that wont work and interrupt pregnancies, checkmate.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 8, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> never tell women what experimental injections they can put into their body that wont work and interrupt pregnancies, checkmate.


Were playing chess now?


----------



## djpannda (Nov 8, 2022)

Hanafuda said:


> Ok, my turn. Find where I said that. I'll wait lol.
> 
> What I said is that there shouldn't even be any mail-in voting.


no what you said is you want all votes be counted by night.



Hanafuda said:


> Election results were almost always known by midnight, maybe 1am on election night


----------



## lolcatzuru (Nov 8, 2022)

djpannda said:


> Then we need to insure A. Large Corp. actually pay their TAXES. B. Penalize Corp who had record profits while Raising their profits for no reason.
> More Corp. tax Breaks is not the answer.



well we cant because your guys are lying about that. if they wanted corp. to pay their taxes, they would close tax loopholes, they wont because they cant or theyll lose.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 8, 2022



sombrerosonic said:


> Were playing chess now?



we're* and i would never want to tell a woman what game to play or not play, unless food prices get in the way in which case yea get in line.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 8, 2022)

djpannda said:


> Yea Food price are getting Bad... But hey at least we don't live Turkey who is suffering a 90% inflation...
> heck most of Europe is worse then the USA.


Tell that to the poor people in the US who are having to choose between food and fuel. I don't think they care about Turkey or the EU.


djpannda said:


> Inflation is bad.. but your fooling yourself if you Believe a party change can Complete get rid of WORLD Wide Inflation.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 8, 2022


We don't need to get rid of WORLD Wide Inflation. Just US based inflation.


djpannda said:


> Dem have done a lot to fix inflation ... USA has a lower inflation then Most of Europe and Turkey 90% inflation... and don't forget all the inflation bills that R voted NO on..


Just because a bill is called the Inflation Reduction Act doesn't mean that it actually reduces inflation. That's like saying the Affordable Care Act made health insurance cheaper, which it didn't, or the Patriot Act didn't curb our freedoms, it did.


djpannda said:


> Turkey has 91% inflation for Food...  https://tradingeconomics.com/turkey/inflation-cpi Wordwild issue..


Sorry that I care more about Americans than I do Turkish citizens and I also do not accept something just because it's worse someplace else.


----------



## djpannda (Nov 8, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> well we cant because your guys are lying about that. if they wanted corp. to pay their taxes, they would close tax loopholes, they wont because they cant or theyll lose.


... you guys? lol 

to be fair ALMOST ALL Politicians will try not to do that because a lot of on the Corp payrolls..(both sides )

 But the LAST Admins just gave away 1.7 trillion to Corp. ..and then.... ::::Shocked :::: Corp KEPTED all the profits in stead of investing it


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 8, 2022)

djpannda said:


> no what you said is you want all votes be counted by night.



I was explaining why older people have that expectation. I have no interest in the debate over _when _mail-in ballots can be counted, because I oppose mail-in voting entirely.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 8, 2022)

djpannda said:


> Then we need to insure A. Large Corp. actually pay their TAXES. B. Penalize Corp who had record profits while Raising their profits for no reason.
> More Corp. tax Breaks is not the answer.


Low corporate tax rates never caused this kind of inflation in the past. There's no reason to believe they are causing inflation right now.


----------



## djpannda (Nov 8, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Tell that to the poor people in the US who are having to choose between food and fuel. I don't think they care about Turkey or the EU.
> 
> We don't need to get rid of WORLD Wide Inflation. Just US based inflation.
> 
> ...


..I guess your don't understand what world Economy is ....
IF part of the world is on fire, the Whole world is going to smell smoke..


If Every Country was self sufficient it would not be a issue.. but that's not how  any Countries Economy works.. its based on import/export goods and services.

the USA Exports several 100s of billions a year.. if no Country can buy it... then USA suffers ... BASIC Community College ECONOMY 101


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 8, 2022)

djpannda said:


> ..I guess your don't understand what world Economy is ....
> IF part of the world is on fire, the Whole world is going to smell smoke..


Now the smartass comments start. Why can't the left ever debate without having to talk down to people? I'm not interested in your ignorant smugness. Don't bother responding if you can't act like a grown up.


djpannda said:


> If Every Country was self sufficient it would not be a issue.. but that's not how  any Countries Economy works.. its based on import/export goods and services.
> 
> the USA Exports several 100s of billions a year.. if no Country can buy it... then USA suffers ... BASIC Community College ECONOMY 101


Inflation is caused by government action only. I can't even chalk this up to ignorance anymore. Governments around the world are attempting to crash their currencies on purpose. It's the only explanation.


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Nov 8, 2022)

I'm just looking forward to all of the reactions tomorrow. 

It's going to be a reminder of 2016, to a far lesser degree. 

My coffee cup is ready to catch all these tears.


----------



## djpannda (Nov 8, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Now the smartass comments start. Why can't the left ever debate without having to talk down to people? I'm not interested in your ignorant smugness. Don't bother responding if you can't act like a grown up.
> 
> Inflation is caused by government action only. I can't even chalk this up to ignorance anymore. Governments around the world are attempting to crash their currencies on purpose. It's the only explanation.


so you are claiming EVERY Country in the world is Crashing Their Currences on Purpose...
Yes you have figured it out ....Countries are risking Mass protest and Coup because they want to make their Political power and Global standing to be worse..YUP..

it has nothing to do with the fact a EX-SuperPower Russia decided to declare war and annex a Independent country....and try to Blackmail half the world with fossil fuel

or Corporations  double Profits without investing it back into the Economy or wages.. (EXXON is reporting PROFITS doubled from 21-22, so why is gas so high)
its that ALL the Country want to be poorer... yup..


----------



## Jayro (Nov 8, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> never tell women what experimental injections they can put into their body that wont work and interrupt pregnancies, checkmate.


The vaccine works, you ignorant fuck.


----------



## djpannda (Nov 8, 2022)

Jayro said:


> The vaccine works, you ignorant fuck.


at this point  its not about Vaccines .... its regurgitating parrot Political speak..
 as 99.9% never said or thought about the other 7-12 vaccines they got before entering the school system. 
=


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 8, 2022)

djpannda said:


> so you are claiming EVERY Country in the world is Crashing Their Currences on Purpose...
> Yes you have figured it out ....Countries are risking Mass protest and Coup because they want to make their Political power and Global standing to be worse..YUP..


Not sure if you've noticed, but there are mass protests going on around the world for at least a few years now. Do you even research, bro?


djpannda said:


> it has nothing to do with the fact a EX-SuperPower Russia decided to declare war and annex a Independent country....and try to Blackmail half the world with fossil fuel


Weird that our war in Afghanistan and Iraq going at the same time didn't cause this kind of inflation. Russia's annexation of Crimea a few years ago also did not cause this kind of inflation. What makes you think that Russia/Ukraine is causing inflation? Did the corporate media who pays no taxes tell you this? And why do you believe them?


djpannda said:


> or Corporations  double Profits without investing it back into the Economy or wages.. (EXXON is reporting PROFITS doubled from 21-22, so why is gas so high)
> its that ALL the Country want to be poorer... yup..


My brother works for Exxon and they got raises this year. You obviously have no idea what you are talking about. And what do you even mean "investing back into the economy"? Exxon just had a shutdown this year to upgrade equipment.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 8, 2022



Jayro said:


> The vaccine works, you ignorant fuck.


That's not what Pfizer said in sworn testimony.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Nov 8, 2022)

djpannda said:


> ... you guys? lol
> 
> to be fair ALMOST ALL Politicians will try not to do that because a lot of on the Corp payrolls..(both sides )
> 
> But the LAST Admins just gave away 1.7 trillion to Corp. ..and then.... ::::Shocked :::: Corp KEPTED all the profits in stead of investing it



well your guy made short work of that number.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 8, 2022



Jayro said:


> The vaccine works, you ignorant fuck.



it does? well all that shit on my tv about covid must be a lie then, thanks for the info

	Post automatically merged: Nov 8, 2022



TraderPatTX said:


> Not sure if you've noticed, but there are mass protests going on around the world for at least a few years now. Do you even research, bro?
> 
> Weird that our war in Afghanistan and Iraq going at the same time didn't cause this kind of inflation. Russia's annexation of Crimea a few years ago also did not cause this kind of inflation. What makes you think that Russia/Ukraine is causing inflation? Did the corporate media who pays no taxes tell you this? And why do you believe them?
> 
> ...



i dont they know what that is.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 8, 2022)

djpannda said:


> at this point  its not about Vaccines .... its regurgitating parrot Political speak..
> as 99.9% never said or thought about the other 7-12 vaccines they got before entering the school system.
> =


Exactly, they had a "vaccine passport" their entire time in school, lol. Ironic af that they spew hatred for one now.


----------



## Delerious (Nov 8, 2022)

Awww, so nice to see the righties and lefties of GBATemp playing nice, as always!


----------



## djpannda (Nov 8, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Not sure if you've noticed, but there are mass protests going on around the world for at least a few years now. Do you even research, bro?
> 
> Weird that our war in Afghanistan and Iraq going at the same time didn't cause this kind of inflation. Russia's annexation of Crimea a few years ago also did not cause this kind of inflation. What makes you think that Russia/Ukraine is causing inflation? Did the corporate media who pays no taxes tell you this? And why do you believe them?
> 
> ...


lol
1. Protest about prices/inflation
2. we were.....The 2001 recession was *an eight-month economic downturn   *and Russian did not Attack in 2014 they plan out a takeover, They tried the same thing this year but were not able to creating a long war and Again Russia was trying to blackmail most of the world with Fossil Fuel ( which they did not in 2014)
3. a Standard cost of living increase is not Raising Wages ... ( simple economics )


----------



## MariArch (Nov 8, 2022)

Finally, gridlock on a federal level. Now maybe the reckless spending will (not to fund foreign wars though, unfortunately).

Now maybe the dems militancy against the states will pipe down as they reevaluate their messaging, at least for a little bit


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 8, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> -snip-


I can have opinions on a situation thats happening in the US where i live, Also off-topic as well.


----------



## Valwinz (Nov 8, 2022)

LMAO so many machines down. they are really trying to steal the election again is always the DEM majority places how oddd


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 8, 2022)

djpannda said:


> lol
> 1. Protest about prices/inflation


Yes. All over the EU. Look it up.


djpannda said:


> 2. we were.....The 2001 recession was *an eight-month economic downturn   *and Russian did not Attack in 2014 they plan out a takeover,


You know what did happen in 2014? A color revolution in Ukraine and the beginning of their civil war where there have been mass casualties year in and year out and the left never cared about it until Russia pointed it out.


djpannda said:


> They tried the same thing this year but were not able to creating a long war and Again Russia was trying to blackmail most of the world with Fossil Fuel ( which they did not in 2014)


We are going on two years of ""transitory"" inflation. Face it. We were all lied to. You are choosing to believe the lie.


djpannda said:


> 3. a Standard cost of living increase is not Raising Wages ... ( simple economics )View attachment 336325


You do know that the Federal Reserve is a privately owned central bank who pays zero in taxes, right? They also have no idea how to fix the ""transitory"" inflation problem. 

It's amazing that you've been lied to about inflation, you know you've been lied to about inflation, and yet, you don't think you are being lied to about everything else right now. Please, don't explain it. I'm just pointing this out to everybody else.


----------



## djpannda (Nov 8, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Yes. All over the EU. Look it up.
> 
> You know what did happen in 2014? A color revolution in Ukraine and the beginning of their civil war where there have been mass casualties year in and year out and the left never cared about it until Russia pointed it out.
> 
> ...



WFT when Did I ever state Federal Reserve.... lol never mind
oh that makes sense youre a Facebook reader.. parroting non-economic made up talking point
Its my fault for trying to have a actually Economic discussing!
P.S Civil War is when a country fights itself... not when another Country install agents to take over a neighbor..


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 8, 2022)

djpannda said:


> WFT when Did I ever state Federal Reserve.... lol never mind




Does this look familiar?


djpannda said:


> oh that makes sense youre a Facebook reader.. parroting non-economic made up talking point


yOuRe A fAcEbOoK rEaDeR

C'mon man. Come up with something better.


djpannda said:


> Its my fault for trying to have a actually Economic discussing!


If you actually understood economics, this would be easier.


djpannda said:


> P.S Civil War is when a country fights itself... not when another Country install agents to take over a neighbor..


A civil war that was caused by the United States taking down the duly elected leader and installing a puppet regime right on Russia's borders.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 8, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> The right keeps hamming up this idea of like, a leftist meltdown but I just don't see it happening tbh.


It's sad that they think Dems (or anyone running in the US,) are even remotely close to the Left. The US only has people on the Right running and in office. There's literally no major Leftist politician or platform in the US, it's just two far-right parties. But the modern Republicans and Conservatives view anyone left of hunting homeless people for sport as "Leftists."


----------



## djpannda (Nov 8, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> A civil war that was caused by the United States taking down the duly elected leader and installing a puppet regime right on Russia's borders.


"AMERICA ! but Poor Russia" 
I can't with these New "Conservative"
Regan rolling in his Grave


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 8, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> That's not what Pfizer said in sworn testimony.


That's actually not what they said and you literally have no source saying it's what they said. What was said is that they were able to determine it to be an effective vaccine against Covid but didn't have enough testing done to determine if it was effective at preventing the spread of Covid. Please stop misquoting this testimony, it's embarrassing.


----------



## Cylent1 (Nov 8, 2022)

The longer it takes to tally the votes, the less you should believe the result.


----------



## Nothereed (Nov 8, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> So the right to abort a baby is a bigger issue than food being expensive that its nearly impossible to buy.
> 
> Excuse me but what in the actual fuck.


Republicans aren't going to fix that problem. They statistically don't. Additionally studies have been used to show that inflation isn't the problem.

*It's corperations gouging*
https://www.businessinsider.com/cor...s-excuse-to-reap-fatter-profits-reich-2021-11

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/retail-price-gouging-lowes-amazon-target-accountable-us/

https://www.theguardian.com/busines...on-corporate-america-increased-prices-profits

To the level of degree costs have gone up, a good bulk of it is proportional to these companies making record profits.
If we got the GOP they'd kill unions instantly. And fuck everyone's chance at actually getting paid better.
Additionally taking care of kids is also expensive, something we cannot do with our already fucking struggling wallets. So forcing them is just asking for someone to commit suicide since they'll be forced to give birth.


----------



## ut2k4master (Nov 8, 2022)

Cylent1 said:


> The longer it takes to tally the votes, the less you should believe the result.


thats not how it works


----------



## djpannda (Nov 8, 2022)

Cylent1 said:


> The longer it takes to tally the votes, the less you should believe the result.


nope.

Sixteen states and Washington, D.C., do not allow counting to begin until the polls close:
https://www.ncsl.org/research/elect...ballot-processing-and-counting-can-begin.aspx

Alabama, Alaska, District of Columbia, Idaho, Illinois, Maine, Maryland, Minnesota, Mississippi, New Hampshire, New Mexico, North Dakota, Rhode Island, South Dakota, Vermont, Virginia and Washington.
image how fast you have to count 42million mail in ballots from 7-8pm ( when polls close) to midnight
Illinois Alone has at least 1million mail in votes that can not be touched.  counting 1 mill in less 3 hours... not happening..


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 8, 2022)

Cylent1 said:


> The longer it takes to tally the votes, the less you should believe the result.


How does that make sense? Or is this just another election fraud conspiracy?


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 8, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Republicans aren't going to fix that problem. They statistically don't. Additionally studies have been used to show that inflation isn't the problem.
> 
> *It's corperations gouging*
> https://www.businessinsider.com/cor...s-excuse-to-reap-fatter-profits-reich-2021-11
> ...


I don't care for corporations, but only governments can create inflation since inflation is caused by bad monetary policy. That's why you are only able to use leftwing sources to support your view.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 8, 2022



djpannda said:


> nope.
> 
> Sixteen states and Washington, D.C., do not allow counting to begin until the polls close:
> https://www.ncsl.org/research/elect...ballot-processing-and-counting-can-begin.aspx
> ...


Larger European countries like France can count all their votes in one night, but these states can't? That's a bunch of malarkey.


----------



## Nothereed (Nov 8, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> I don't care for corporations, but only governments can create inflation since inflation is caused by bad monetary policy.


Are you always going to attack me at every chance you get?
Regardless, your right, but the problem is Biden only caused some of that inflation (which we're seeing as costs going up)
The problem is however is that it's not proportional. We know this since inflation should generally hit everyone just as hard equally. Except it hasn't. Companies jacked up the prices higher than actual inflation, intentionally get more money. We're seeing it through them making record breaking profits.
If your going to attack me again, I'm not going to entertain, I got other things to do


----------



## djpannda (Nov 8, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> I don't care for corporations, but only governments can create inflation since inflation is caused by bad monetary policy. That's why you are only able to use leftwing sources to support your view.


yes that's why only the US is suffering Inflation... 


NO one else... 




no one else.......


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 8, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Larger European countries like France can count all their votes in one night, but these states can't? That's a bunch of malarkey.


Why does that matter? Being concerned about the speed at which they count the votes literally makes no sense. The accuracy of the votes counted should be of greater concern.


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Nov 8, 2022)

How many votes counted per hour is that? 

I will divide by sixty and then count to that. 

#threatlevelmidnight


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 8, 2022)

Is the speed at votes being counted really going to be another election fraud conspiracy? Is that what people are doing here? Are we really still pretending mass voting fraud is real?


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 8, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Is the speed at votes being counted really going to be another election fraud conspiracy? Is that what people are doing here? Are we really still pretending mass voting fraud is real?


Reminds me of this.
​


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 8, 2022)

Neo Draven said:


> How many votes counted per hour is that?
> 
> I will divide by sixty and then count to that.
> 
> #threatlevelmidnight



And you get to use hundreds of "tabulator" machines/computers to do it, at least 1 for every county.

It's not some old lady at a desk alone with a lamp, counting 42 million ballots by hand.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 8, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Republicans aren't going to fix that problem. They statistically don't. Additionally studies have been used to show that inflation isn't the problem.
> 
> *It's corperations gouging*
> https://www.businessinsider.com/cor...s-excuse-to-reap-fatter-profits-reich-2021-11
> ...


you may want to read some of the older post i made on this thread where i said that we needed to focus on the inflation issue and fix it as fast. Didn't really brought up any partys as i dont really care for partys


----------



## djpannda (Nov 8, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Is the speed at votes being counted really going to be another election fraud conspiracy? Is that what people are doing here? Are we really still pretending mass voting fraud is real?


what's weird is there have been only about 10 covicted Voter Fraud cases from 2020.... you would imagine that R states and Destricts would have any proof or convictions of WIDE fraud after 2 years ? You would think that GA,AZ FL,TX would be able to catch it in their own state, by their own people, by their own machines.. but nothing ... almost like it never happened...
instead they had 3-4 different recounts and wasted MILLION OF tax payers money  for nothing.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 8, 2022)

KingVamp said:


> Reminds me of this.
> ​



Yeah, these people are predictable as fuck. Are votes taking too long? ELECTION FRAUD IS HAPPENING! Are they going too fast? ELECTION FRAUD! Did a machine break, jam, or overall have any issue typically faced by any machine? LEFTIST DEMOCRATS ARE STEALING THE ELECTION! Because living, in reality, isn't something they can vibe with. Everything is a conspiracy and anything that shows otherwise is Liberal Leftist Fascists cope or something absurdly contradictory and often fictitious.


djpannda said:


> what's weird is there have been only about 10 covicted Voter Fraud cases from 2020.... you would imagine that R states and Destricts would have any proof or convictions of WIDE fraud after 2 years ? You would think that GA, FL,TX would be able to catch it in their own state, by their own people, by their own machines.. but nothing ... almost like it never happened...


It's funny how there could be a massive election fraud that was large enough to overturn a national election and literally not one person involved spilled the beans. I can't even contain information in a discord server but the DNC can contain thousands of people in a conspiracy.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 8, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Are you always going to attack me at every chance you get?


Calm down, Frances. I'm not attacking you.


Nothereed said:


> Regardless, your right, but the problem is Biden only caused some of that inflation (which we're seeing as costs going up)


The Democrats have caused all inflation. Who do you think controls Congress?


Nothereed said:


> The problem is however is that it's not proportional. We know this since inflation should generally hit everyone just as hard equally.


Inflation hits poor people first and works it's way up. I didn't feel it at first because I could afford it. Now, I can definitely feel it. 


Nothereed said:


> Except it hasn't. Companies jacked up the prices higher than actual inflation, intentionally get more money. We're seeing it through them making record breaking profits.
> If your going to attack me again, I'm not going to entertain, I got other things to do


Explain why we were told this was ""transitory"" by the ""experts"" that you are still quoting.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 8, 2022



djpannda said:


> yes that's why only the US is suffering Inflation...
> 
> 
> NO one else... View attachment 336357
> ...


Explain where in my comment that I said nobody else is experiencing inflation. Learn to read, cupcake. You'll get farther in life.


----------



## djpannda (Nov 8, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Yeah, these people are predictable as fuck. Are votes taking too long? ELECTION FRAUD IS HAPPENING! Are they going too fast? ELECTION FRAUD! Did a machine break, jam, or overall have any issue typically faced by any machine? LEFTIST DEMOCRATS ARE STEALING THE ELECTION! Because living, in reality, isn't something they can vibe with. Everything is a conspiracy and anything that shows otherwise is Liberal Leftist Fascists cope or something absurdly contradictory and often fictitious.
> 
> It's funny how there could be a massive election fraud that was large enough to overturn a national election and literally no one person involved spilled the beans. I can't even contain information in a discord server but the DNC can contain thousands of people in a conspiracy.


Sums up their WHOLE POSTION 

"Stop the Steal" organizer Ali Alexander really couldn't make it any more clear: "Any election I don't like is stolen. ... If I don't like it, it's stolen. If I like it, it's not stolen. If you win, it's stolen."


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 8, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Why does that matter? Being concerned about the speed at which they count the votes literally makes no sense. The accuracy of the votes counted should be of greater concern.


It's just weird that we used to be able to do it and other countries can still do it, but now we are unable to do it. And you just accept that as fact without any questions. Bruh...

	Post automatically merged: Nov 8, 2022



djpannda said:


> Sums up their WHOLE POSTION
> 
> "Stop the Steal" organizer Ali Alexander really couldn't make it any more clear: "Any election I don't like is stolen. ... If I don't like it, it's stolen. If I like it, it's not stolen. If you win, it's stolen."



You do know the rest of us still remember the elections of 2000, 2004 and 2016 and the things Democrats said to describe those elections.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 8, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> It's just weird that we used to be able to do it and other countries can still do it, but now we are unable to do it. And you just accept that as fact without any questions. Bruh...


I literally don't care about the speed to which the votes are counted, so long as the results are accurate. It can be finished tonight or it can be finished next week, I don't care. I don't think it's weird because I honestly don't know how other countries are counting their votes. It would be weird if everything was 1:1, but it's not and thus I don't see any reason to think too deeply about it.


----------



## djpannda (Nov 8, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> It's just weird that we used to be able to do it and other countries can still do it, but now we are unable to do it. And you just accept that as fact without any questions. Bruh...


but at the same time


TraderPatTX said:


> Sorry that I care more about Americans than I do Turkish citizens and I also do not accept something just because it's worse someplace else.





TraderPatTX said:


> You do know the rest of us still remember the elections of 2000, 2004 and 2016 and the things Democrats said to describe those elections.


Whataboutism, Dem mad at Election results  =/= Rep Coup attempt


----------



## JeepX87 (Nov 8, 2022)

I voted today and I'm mostly focus on amendments and question about property tax hike for school in our area since Alabama is de facto single party state, so that why, I don't bother to vote candidates, and I do know that GOP will win in this state.

The US went from R to D, D to R, R to D, etc and I'm not surprised if GOP win to take the house and/or senate.

For me, I'm independent voter and I do believe in compromise to get both parties to agree on issues, also I want election to be competitive in all districts.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 8, 2022)

djpannda said:


> what's weird is there have been only about 10 covicted Voter Fraud cases from 2020.... you would imagine that R states and Destricts would have any proof or convictions of WIDE fraud after 2 years ? You would think that GA,AZ FL,TX would be able to catch it in their own state, by their own people, by their own machines.. but nothing ... almost like it never happened...
> instead they had 3-4 different recounts and wasted MILLION OF tax payers money  for nothing.


You would think so, but the GOPe is not going to investigate the same election crimes they themselves are guilty of using during the primaries.

It's possible you've never heard, but the CEO of Konnech, Eugene Yu, has been arrested and indicted for storing election worker data on servers in China. It's been proven he has ties to the CCP and that the code running on our election machines was written in China. The chips installed inside of our election machines were made in China. Can you tell me, after knowing this, why we should keep trusting these machines?


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 8, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> I literally don't care about the speed to which the votes are counted, so long as the results are accurate. It can be finished tonight or it can be finished next week, I don't care. I don't think it's weird because I honestly don't know how other countries are counting their votes. It would be weird if everything was 1:1, but it's not and thus *I don't see any reason to think too deeply about it.*


The bolded and underlined part sums up every single one of your comments.


----------



## Nothereed (Nov 8, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> That's why you are only able to use leftwing sources to support your view.





TraderPatTX said:


> Calm down, Frances. I'm not attacking you.


Yup sure. The "that's why your only able to use leftwing sources"
Is not an attack or an attempt at a dunk.


TraderPatTX said:


> Explain why we were told this was ""transitory"" by the ""experts"" that you are still quoting.


I guess I have to use baby words.
Biden did little inflation.
Big companies did big money grab while Biden did little inflation.


----------



## djpannda (Nov 8, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Do better, sport. At least try and research. Instead, all you do is insult.


ah the Classics "do your own research"
.. without post any sources or links.... lol I have been posting actually sources and links but all you got is the "Chinese are implanting Microchips"


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 8, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Yup sure. The "that's why your only able to use leftwing sources"
> Is not an attack or an attempt at a dunk.


There's a difference between an attack and a dunk.


Nothereed said:


> I guess I have to use baby words.
> Biden did little inflation.
> Big companies did big money grab while Biden did little inflation.


Companies do not control currencies. Please take an Econ101 course so you can at least be somewhat knowledgeable when you debate me.

Inflation in 2020 = 1.7%
Inflation in 2022 = 8.2%

So what happened in 2020 to cause inflation to jump so much? You gonna blame the war in Ukraine? No, because you are smarter than other leftists on here. You know inflation started before Russia went into Ukraine.

You blame companies for adjusting their prices to reflect the devaluing of the dollar. This happens every time inflation takes hold in an economy in every country. This is the reason why an ounce of gold has always bought you a very nice suit, whether it is 1905 or 2022. The value of goods is not changing, the value of the dollar is what is changing. This is why corporations can't cause inflation.


djpannda said:


> ah the Classics "do your own research"
> .. without post any sources or links.... lol I have been posting actually sources and links but all you got is the "Chinese are implanting Microchips"


Where do you think microchips are made and devices are assembled? Anything concerning our elections should be designed and manufactured in the US. We should all be able to at least agree on that.


----------



## djpannda (Nov 8, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Where do you think microchips are made and devices are assembled? Anything concerning our elections should be designed and manufactured in the US. We should all be able to at least agree on that.


yes it should be internal... and most are designed locally already
 Dominion is based in Denver, CO

but  chip manufacturing was another story as China/Twain was the only/ major chip manufacture for years and  until Biden's  Chips and Science Act kicks in, the Bill just passed in August but intel and AMD already committing Billions in US manufacturing to counter China but it will still take couple of years to really kick in
​


----------



## Nothereed (Nov 8, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> There's a difference between an attack and a dunk.
> 
> Companies do not control currencies. Please take an Econ101 course so you can at least be somewhat knowledgeable when you debate me.
> 
> ...


https://www.warren.senate.gov/newsr...er-to-raise-consumer-prices-and-boost-profits


next time, if your going to debate me, how about you actually goddamn listen instead of reactively responding just going "Your wrong"
Companies can still/and have price gouge. Instead of listening to me, and providing sources proving that companies are taking advantage of the increase in inflation.





> In questions to members of the Council of Economic Advisers, Senator Warren called out the CEOs of Kroger, Tyson Foods, and Chipotle, just a few of many corporate executives who have been bragging about raising prices on their customers to boost their profits. For example, the CEO of Tyson Foods, one of the Big Four conglomerates that controls as much as 85% of the meat market, said the company has “restructured our pricing approach,” and are “asking (consumers) to pay for inflation.” However, Tyson’s most recent earnings report shows that it nearly doubled its profit margin over the year, achieving double-digit profit margins for only the fourth time in the last 30 years – suggesting that the company is doing more than simply offsetting the company’s cost increases.


video format version


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 8, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> https://www.warren.senate.gov/newsr...er-to-raise-consumer-prices-and-boost-profits
> 
> 
> next time, if your going to debate me, how about you actually goddamn listen instead of re-actively just going "Your wrong"
> ...



So you've gone from sourcing from the lying media to sourcing from politicians.


----------



## Nothereed (Nov 8, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> So you've gone from sourcing from the lying media to sourcing from politicians.


In fucking congress, during literally the senate debating about what the plans are, in the committee for banking.

I guess citing things that are happening in our own government is now also fake news?

Again, your just stomping you foot and going "nuh uh"
And then refusing to listen at all.
This doesn't change that the economic advisors present straight up prove my point. Who you know, main job is to help the economy???????????


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 8, 2022)

djpannda said:


> yes it should be internal... and most are designed locally already
> Dominion is based in Denver, CO


It's not about who designs the chips. It's about who makes them.


djpannda said:


> but  chip manufacturing was another story as China/Twain was the only/ major chip manufacture for years and  until Biden's  Chips and Science Act kicks in, the Bill just passed in August but intel and AMD already committing Billions in US manufacturing to counter China but it will still take couple of years to really kick in
> ​


Companies were already planning and setting aside billions to build plants in the US before the Chips and Science Act was even debated.

https://www.cnbc.com/2021/03/23/int...-to-build-two-new-chip-plants-in-arizona.html

	Post automatically merged: Nov 8, 2022



Nothereed said:


> In fucking congress, during literally the senate debating about what the plans are.
> 
> I guess citing things that are happening in our own government is now also fake news?



That's what I was told when I brought up Pfizer's sworn testimony in the EU. I don't make the rules, I just use them against other people.

I'm also not sure why you are cursing at me and why this is allowed. I'm not cursing at you.


----------



## Nothereed (Nov 8, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> I'm also not sure why you are cursing at me


Saying "fucking government"  is not cursing at you. If I said **** you. That would count. when I swear it's generally because I'm getting tired/frustrated. Sorry but not sorry, that my speech somehow offends you that you think that I'm somehow swearing at you.


TraderPatTX said:


> That's what I was told when I brought up Pfizer's sworn testimony in the EU.


Like here for example. I'm tired of your crap. You got  told several times you took very specific parts out of context. And also would then refuse to listen. And now your trying to use a garbage point that was proven wrong in a separate form. and now your trying to use a reductive conclusion of that point, and apply it where it doesn't belong, or lacking a case.

Since I'm done, I'm going to break down everything in order. Here's your argument




TraderPatTX said:


> I don't care for corporations, but only governments can create inflation since inflation is caused by bad monetary policy. That's why you are only able to use leftwing sources to support your view.



I then point out that you were trying to pointlessly dunk (I use dunk and attack interchangeably) on me. And I point out that companies are price gouging. And tell you that Biden caused some inflation.


Nothereed said:


> Are you always going to attack me at every chance you get?
> Regardless, your right, but the problem is Biden only caused some of that inflation (which we're seeing as costs going up)
> The problem is however is that it's not proportional. We know this since inflation should generally hit everyone just as hard equally. Except it hasn't. Companies jacked up the prices higher than actual inflation, intentionally get more money. We're seeing it through them making record breaking profits.


Pannda brings up that literally everyone is suffering inflation.


djpannda said:


> NO one else...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In which you dishonestly respond with.


TraderPatTX said:


> Explain where in my comment that I said nobody else is experiencing inflation. Learn to read, cupcake. You'll get farther in life.


The reason this is dishonest, is being your pointing exactly at one person/party, and saying "yup they're causing ALL inflation"
we know because you believe that the conservative party is somehow going to fix it. Purely from previous arguments we have had with you.  And you even make the same argument, a response later.


TraderPatTX said:


> The Democrats have caused all inflation. Who do you think controls Congress?


In which I didn't originally want to bother to go into discussing as to why your wrong, because it's a large off tangent, but here we are.
So let's make that detour. Simply put Republicans break the economy, don't fix anything during their office. And then all the shitty economic polices they've made kicks into high gear by the next president, purely because of how much time it takes for the ball to completely roll off the cliff. This doesn't mean Democrats are saints. It just purely means that they have better economic policy, not always worker policy, or let alone protections for them.


Additionally "control" is the wrong term. Considering Manchin and Sienima (I don't care to spell their names correctly) doing effectively what Republicans want within the senate. Republicans from a power point pretty much control it. Sure if we just go by a D or R, sure, Democrats "control" the senate, but when it comes to practically they don't.

We finally get to my response


Nothereed said:


> (comment about you trying to attack me/dunk)
> I guess I have to use baby words.
> Biden did little inflation.
> Big companies did big money grab while Biden did little inflation.


in which you gave this stupid response.


TraderPatTX said:


> Companies do not control currencies.


I say stupid for the following:
1. I could be mean and say "well technically banks are companies, so therefore they do control currencies"
But you'd probably get your nickers in a twist over it.
2. Companies can control pricing, and there's nothing limiting that price. Companies raise prices when inflation happens to offset costs. However, there's nothing stopping them at all, from raising said prices higher than actual inflation. And using that "mask" to hide behind the newly increased cost.

 My entire argument this entire time, is
"Biden caused some inflation, companies took advantage of it, by increasing prices more than actual inflation"


And instead of listening at all. You deflect, deflect and deflect. and then decide to finally strawman me


TraderPatTX said:


> Inflation in 2020 = 1.7%
> Inflation in 2022 = 8.2%
> 
> So what happened in 2020 to cause inflation to jump so much? You gonna blame the war in Ukraine? No, because you are smarter than other leftists on here. You know inflation started before Russia went into Ukraine.


I never at a single point said "Biden hasn't caused inflation" Every single time I've said "Biden has caused SOME inflation, HOWEVER (x point relating to corporations)"
and incase it's unclear as to why it's a strawman. I pointed out that companies "did big money grab, while Biden did little inflation"

Your response equates to
"CoMpanIEs dOn'T CoNtRoL INflAtIoN"
which is you trying to make it sound like I was arguing about companies causing inflation.


TraderPatTX said:


> You blame companies for adjusting their prices to reflect the devaluing of the dollar. This happens every time inflation takes hold in an economy in every country. This is the reason why an ounce of gold has always bought you a very nice suit, whether it is 1905 or 2022. The value of goods is not changing, the value of the dollar is what is changing. This is why corporations can't cause inflation.


Then arguing back somewhat back to the original argument, except, ignoring the part where I point out that companies have been increasing prices higher than actual inflation. And by the way I doubt you'll read everything. secret word is reactive.
So at this point I ask myself "okay, he's clearly not going to listen to me. Let me go ahead and pull a source"

Since I heard that congress recently had advisors tell them that it's primarily companies jacking up prices. So I go look for that source.


Nothereed said:


> https://www.warren.senate.gov/newsr...er-to-raise-consumer-prices-and-boost-profits
> 
> 
> next time, if your going to debate me, how about you actually goddamn listen instead of reactively responding just going "Your wrong"
> Companies can still/and have price gouge. Instead of listening to me, and providing sources proving that companies are taking advantage of the increase in inflation.


I find it, but then think "they're probably not going to read the article" as you've demonstrated several times before you'll read the headline, and then just go "nah"

So I link a video version for your convince.

The result?


TraderPatTX said:


> So you've gone from sourcing from the lying media to sourcing from politicians.


Which this statement is even more dishonest. prompting my frustration.


Nothereed said:


> In fucking congress, during literally the senate debating about what the plans are, in the committee for banking.
> 
> I guess citing things that are happening in our own government is now also fake news?


Here's the reason your statement is dishonest. It's extremely reductive, reducing a government function to create policy as "sourcing from politicians"
If it was a politician who got to control "the show", then that argument would work. except the situation I provided isn't. What was there was during an official part of congress. Who's main goal is to assist with the economy, in which several economic advisors were present. All of this reduced to"sourcing from politician"
So here we are, there's your in look into my thinking and reasoning.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 9, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Saying "fucking government"  is not cursing at you. If I said **** you. That would count. when I swear it's generally because I'm getting tired/frustrated. Sorry but not sorry, that my speech somehow offends you that you think that I'm somehow swearing at you.


Unable to control emotions. Noted.


Nothereed said:


> Like here for example. I'm tired of your crap. You got  told several times you took very specific parts out of context. And also would then refuse to listen. And now your trying to use a garbage point that was proven wrong in a separate form. and now your trying to use a reductive conclusion of that point, and apply it where it doesn't belong, or lacking a case.


Still unable to control emotions. Noted.


Nothereed said:


> Since I'm done, I'm going to break down everything in order. Here's your argument
> 
> 
> 
> ...


400% increase in inflation is not some inflation by any metric. The proper mathematical term would be most.


Nothereed said:


> Pannda brings up that literally everyone is suffering inflation.
> 
> In which you dishonestly respond with.
> 
> ...


Sure. That's why Democrats can't be in power for more than 2 years at a time since 1994.


Nothereed said:


> Additionally "control" is the wrong term. Considering Manchin and Sienima (I don't care to spell their names correctly) doing effectively what Republicans want within the senate. Republicans from a power point pretty much control it. Sure if we just go by a D or R, sure, Democrats "control" the senate, but when it comes to practically they don't.


The Dems have Manchin and Sinema (not hard to Google a name if you aren't lazy), the reps have Romney, Graham, Sasse, Cornyn, McConnell, Murkowski and Collins.


Nothereed said:


> We finally get to my response
> 
> in which you gave this stupid response.
> 
> ...


Our first agreement. The Federal Reserve is a privately owned bank who do not answer to voters and do not pay taxes. They also do not prevent economic disasters like we were sold 100 years ago. Let's abolish it.


Nothereed said:


> 2. Companies can control pricing, and there's nothing limiting that price. Companies raise prices when inflation happens to offset costs. However, there's nothing stopping them at all, from raising said prices higher than actual inflation. And using that "mask" to hide behind the newly increased cost.


Companies can only raise prices to where people are willing to pay. It's called the market.


Nothereed said:


> My entire argument this entire time, is
> "Biden caused some inflation, companies took advantage of it, by increasing prices more than actual inflation"
> 
> 
> ...


You haven't shown any proof that companies can cause inflation. This is literally the first time I've ever heard this argument. I even went back to news stories from the late 70's and early 80's and there is no mention of companies causing inflation because it's a stupid comment to make.


Nothereed said:


> Then arguing back somewhat back to the original argument, except, ignoring the part where I point out that companies have been increasing prices higher than actual inflation. And by the way I doubt you'll read everything. secret word is reactive.
> So at this point I ask myself "okay, he's clearly not going to listen to me. Let me go ahead and pull a source"
> 
> Since I heard that congress recently had advisors tell them that it's primarily companies jacking up prices. So I go look for that source.


Congressional advisors.   


Nothereed said:


> I find it, but then think "they're probably not going to read the article" as you've demonstrated several times before you'll read the headline, and then just go "nah"
> 
> So I link a video version for your convince.
> 
> ...


Still with the emotional damage? Huh... not sure what to tell ya, buddy.


Nothereed said:


> Here's the reason your statement is dishonest. It's extremely reductive, reducing a government function to create policy as "sourcing from politicians"
> If it was a politician who got to control "the show", then that argument would work. except the situation I provided isn't. What was there was during an official part of congress. Who's main goal is to assist with the economy, in which several economic advisors were present. All of this reduced to"sourcing from politician"
> So here we are, there's your in look into my thinking and reasoning.


So far the look into your thinking and reasoning is that you are a person who has trouble with their emotions and lashes out at people and your reasoning is based on corporate-nontax paying media conglomerates and/or congressional ""advisors"".

Yeah, I nailed it. Have a good evening, cupcake.


----------



## Valwinz (Nov 9, 2022)

LMAO all that Latino vote for the GOP


----------



## omgcat (Nov 9, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> next time, if your going to debate me, how about you actually goddamn listen instead of reactively responding just going "Your wrong"



he won't cause he is a sealion.


----------



## Valwinz (Nov 9, 2022)

Beto lost can they stop letting him run?


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 9, 2022)

Valwinz said:


> Beto lost can they stop letting him run?


Robert Francis has to keep applying for jobs so he can continue receiving unemployment benefits.


----------



## djpannda (Nov 9, 2022)

red kiddy pool?


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 9, 2022)

Will Stacey Abrams actually concede this time?


----------



## MariArch (Nov 9, 2022)

At least got that gridlock most likely, but as for trump. I’m fucking done with his antics. Literally attacked Desantis a couple days before the election and doesn’t  like Kemp and and alas, Desantis and Kemp (and Abbott) and their respective states are the only places that blew out. Whilst all of trumps handpicked candidates shit the bed.

Millions of dollars in fundraising and he doesn’t donate jack shit to these other races. And attacks his own party when they don’t believe his schizophrenic Election shit from 2 years ago that no one gives a damn about.

While the common folk are worried about the economy and immigration and kitchen table issues, Trump is still bitching about his failed race.

It’s time for him to go. It’s Desantis, Kemp, Youngkin, and Abbott that actually care about non /pol/ voter fraud issues to take lead. White suburban women do not like this bullshit. It’s suicidal to continue down this path.

It’s Desantis or bust. No doubt in my mind. Taking Florida, a swing state that voted for Desantis by only 30k votes in the 2018 governor election to a Republican Stronghold with a 1.5M vote (~+20R) lead against Crist is the only way forward (+13 with Latino voters. For perspective, Biden won Latino voters in the state by +7 not 2 years ago). If you’re a Republican and prefer Trump over Desantis, you need to wake the fuck up before you fuck us once again.

When your stupid trump endorsed tv celebrity Mehmet Oz loses a race to someone with brain damage, or when your Trump endorsed candidate probably loses his race to a reverend that loves abortion,  you know you’re terrible.

Back to the drawing boards folks. In the meantime, I’ll be stocking up on firearms, as any sensible person should be. Fuck you Trump apologists that are willing to toss us all off a cliff just so you can try to convince yourselves Trump won an election that he obviously didn’t.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 9, 2022)

MariArch said:


> At least got that gridlock most likely, but as for trump. I’m fucking done with his antics. Literally attacked Desantis a couple days before the election and doesn’t  like Kemp and and alas, Desantis and Kemp (and Abbott) and their respective states are the only places that blew out. Whilst all of trumps handpicked candidates shit the bed.
> 
> Millions of dollars in fundraising and he doesn’t donate jack shit to these other races. And attacks his own party when they don’t believe his schizophrenic Election shit from 2 years ago that no one gives a damn about.
> 
> ...


DeSantis is just a dollar store version of Trump though...you're always going to end up with a bunch of infighting if you're constantly running candidates with NPD.  It's also not exactly surprising when Republicans win races in Florida and Texas, and unlikely that translates to success on a national level.


----------



## Nothereed (Nov 9, 2022)

@TraderPatTX
and I was correct that you wouldn't actually read.


Nothereed said:


> And by the way I doubt you'll read everything. secret word is reactive.


So now that I know you don't actually read what I say, but instead skim, and look for talking points you can respond to, we're all good here. As if you did read everything I said, and actually understood every point, you would of noted that this part was a little strange, or said the keyword, or highlighted it. But you didn't. And went through the motions of going "nuh uh" as I expected you to do.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 9, 2022)

Looking likely Democrats will hold on to a slim majority in the Senate and Republicans will take a slim majority in the House.  "Red wave" turned out to be more of a red trickle at best.


----------



## Valwinz (Nov 9, 2022)

Crime, inflation, runaway homelessness & drug addiction,
is what the people wanted and is what they get.

at least that clown Stacy abrams lost


----------



## Nothereed (Nov 9, 2022)

Considering democrats didn't get steam rolled and the red wave was pretty much a red trickle, I am pleasantly surprised.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 9, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> @TraderPatTX
> and I was correct that you wouldn't actually read.
> 
> So now that I know you don't actually read what I say, but instead skim, and look for talking points you can respond to, we're all good here. As if you did read everything I said, and actually understood every point, you would of noted that this part was a little strange, or said the keyword, or highlighted it. But you didn't. And went through the motions of going "nuh uh" as I expected you to do.


I admit that I do skim through your walls of gibberish. It doesn't make what you say right. How about if you start another thread where nobody responds again. Those always amuse me.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 9, 2022



MariArch said:


> At least got that gridlock most likely, but as for trump. I’m fucking done with his antics. Literally attacked Desantis a couple days before the election and doesn’t  like Kemp and and alas, Desantis and Kemp (and Abbott) and their respective states are the only places that blew out. Whilst all of trumps handpicked candidates shit the bed.
> 
> Millions of dollars in fundraising and he doesn’t donate jack shit to these other races. And attacks his own party when they don’t believe his schizophrenic Election shit from 2 years ago that no one gives a damn about.
> 
> ...


A red wave was never going to be allowed to happen, but it will be interesting going forward.

You do bring up a valid point. Why was Florida so different from other states? Even Abbott squeaked by a win. Why did republican governors win so much bigger than republican senators in the same state, except for in Florida? It's very doubtful that voters went into the booth and only voted for governors and called it a day. Let's see what happens

Personally, I'm comfy af right now.


----------



## Nothereed (Nov 9, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> How about if you start another thread where nobody responds again. Those always amuse me.


Of the 22 threads I have made starting back from june 3rd in last activity. 3 of them had less than 10 responses. (The total of number of threads is technically 21 since one of them got deleted without any reason given)
To put this in comparison, let's use @Creamu
Who made 46 threads. Of those threads, 25 to 26 (26 if you want to include anything equal or less than 10) had less than 10 responses.

To make this a percentage. My threads 86% of the time had more than 10 responses (including the one that got deleted for sake of argument. Which hit beyond 10 responses)
For creamu, as a percentage
It's 43% at worst. And removing the one thread at exactly 10 makes it 45%.

Sorry that math just doesn't work in your favor there.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 9, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Of the 22 threads I have made starting back from june 3rd in last activity. 3 of them had less than 10 responses. (The total of number of threads is technically 21 since one of them got deleted without any reason given)
> To put this in comparison, let's use @Creamu
> Who made 46 threads. Of those threads, 25 to 26 (26 if you want to include anything equal or less than 10) had less than 10 responses.
> 
> ...


Aw man is @Nothereed Creamu 2.0?   (Shitpost)


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 9, 2022)

Now they can complain about Democrats not doing anything, while Republicans block even more things.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 9, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Of the 22 threads I have made starting back from june 3rd in last activity. 3 of them had less than 10 responses. (The total of number of threads is technically 21 since one of them got deleted without any reason given)
> To put this in comparison, let's use @Creamu
> Who made 46 threads. Of those threads, 25 to 26 (26 if you want to include anything equal or less than 10) had less than 10 responses.
> 
> ...


It's not the size of your thread that counts, it's the content. Size isn't everything there, sport.

@Creamu posts at least asks questions and make people think. Your threads are just regurgitated garbage from the non-taxpaying corporate shill media that you are in love with and never doubt nor question.

You never ask questions. You demand people see and accept your worldview. That is why you get so angry when people do not agree with you. You have so much emotional damage that you lash out at people on every single thread on here and you imagine that people are attacking you when all they are doing are disagreeing with you. That shows how soft you are. People don't enjoy being talked down to, especially from somebody who doesn't have any original thoughts.

Good day, sir.


----------



## Delerious (Nov 9, 2022)

Okay okay okay... one thing I STILL don't get: Why the ACTUAL FUCK do people keep voting Nancy Pelosi back in?

Left. Right. Center. You gotta at admit that she is outright BAD for the political landscape.


----------



## djpannda (Nov 9, 2022)

Delerious said:


> Okay okay okay... one thing I STILL don't get: Why the ACTUAL FUCK do people keep voting Nancy Pelosi back in?
> 
> Left. Right. Center. You gotta at admit that she is outright BAD for the political landscape.


Ok I’ll bit.
Why? Please explain in details not vague dislike…

 Most D don’t like her but taking down a incumbent is extra difficult.. if Jim Jordan and Gaetz (suspected) pedo/enablers get elected easily then you don’t have a chance to knock out Pelosi

	Post automatically merged: Nov 9, 2022



Valwinz said:


> Crime, inflation, runaway homelessness & drug addiction,
> is what the people wanted and is what they get.


… weird MAGA crowd is just echoing the same statement over and over






The question  is do they just automatically parrot anything they hear… or is there a MAGA underground handler who hands out scripts


----------



## Valwinz (Nov 9, 2022)

DeSantis, Abbott, and Kemp won handily, 224 house seats projected,  so GOP now controls the house meaning they can stop Biden BS. not sure what will happen in the Senate but it seems it will be 50/50

overall pretty good but not as huge as some people were painting it was gonna be the whole buying votes thing work great with the student loan thing


----------



## djpannda (Nov 9, 2022)

I'm walking on sunshine, woooah
And don't it feel good!…


Beobert loss signals the end of Trump’s MAGA, now we got to deal with Desantis MAGA


----------



## scroeffie1984 (Nov 9, 2022)

to save the planet we all need to eat bugzz


----------



## Smoker1 (Nov 9, 2022)

scroeffie1984 said:


> to save the planet we all need to eat bugzz


Want your Snails with or without Salt? LOL. Wait........Insect Lives Matter also!!!!


----------



## Nothereed (Nov 9, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> How about if you start another thread where nobody responds again. Those always amuse me.


Original argument


TraderPatTX said:


> It's not the size of your thread that counts, it's the content.


You now moving the goal post
I demonstrated that people did infact respond, and you had no argument against it so you moved the goal post.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 9, 2022



TraderPatTX said:


> @Creamu posts at least asks questions and make people think


Also this argument is just untrue it's just as "biased" as I am with titles
"Trump Raid and the End of the United States (Padraig Martin)"
"The U.S. is more dangerously divided than any other wealthy democracy. Is there a way back from the brink? (Yascha Mounk)"



TraderPatTX said:


> That is why you get so angry when people do not agree with you. You have so much emotional damage that you lash out at people on every single thread on here and you imagine that people are attacking you when all they are doing are disagreeing with you. That shows how soft you are. People don't enjoy being talked down to, especially from somebody who doesn't have any original thoughts.


Really?
Or is it because you are one of the members here who just straight up refuse to listen. You even admitted yourself you don't read my posts.
I have consistently read every single post you have made through and through. So of course I'm going to be naturally frustrated when
A. I can tell your just going through the motions (Because non of your arguments actually address what I said)
B. You then become extremely dishonest (moving the goal post, trying to change the subject)
So as a human being who has dealt with talking to you for month, and put more effort than you have.
Yeah I'm going be naturally more frustrated. Sorry that I am a human being?
And also again, you were attacking.
At every turn you have tried attacking me. Don't believe me?
Your first point in this thread was "That's why your can only source left-wing sources" As if that meant something.
But it's your previous actions that tell me you were trying to attack me.

Here's you trying to call me....
Well, I'll let the unfriendly words talk.



> TraderPatTX
> Many of the women and children were sex trafficked here. And you applaud it.


you straight up said that I applauded it. And then I brought this piece of information, you never apologized, you don't have any spine to do so.




> Nothreed
> Straw man number 2.
> The reason I said you had no evidence, is because your making an accusation directly towards me, and I have given nothing, no basis for your claim to substainate that I support child sex traffiicing (Though it's really awsome of you to target me of all people, since you know. My child hood involves my biological father who was child molester and having to go to thearpy at the age of 8. And I was lucky to even get that therapy in the first place)



you never apologized, you never tried to be honest, you know what you did?
You went right for the next talking point



> TraderPatTX
> I guarantee that you have always been against building the wall and you are perfectly ok with 6 million illegal aliens in 18 months because "we made the problem".


That was your response to me, on that specific quote.
How comfortable do you feel talking to a victim of abuse, and then saying that they're willing to do the same abuse to others? Because honestly that's more of a failing of your character outright.
Are you telling me i have no right to be angry? That someone that I've been putting all this time in honest responding to, doesn't reciprocate? And then calling it "emotional damage" when I reasonably get pissed off?

And this replays on other issues, I tell you, and then you don't listen. _ever_
you just go to the next talking point, like some NPC picking between dialogue options.


----------



## pustal (Nov 9, 2022)

djpannda said:


> … weird MAGA crowd is just echoing the same statement over and over
> 
> View attachment 336474
> 
> The question  is do they just automatically parrot anything they hear… or is there a MAGA underground handler who hands out scripts


And this is how you catch propaganda.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 10, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> you straight up said that I applauded it. And then I brought this piece of information, you never apologized, you don't have any spine to do so.


If you voted Democrat, then you support human trafficking across our southern border since they are the only ones who enable it. The same can be said about high fuel prices, inflation, high crime, taking us to the brink of nuclear war. All these things we didn't have to worry about when the bad orange man was in office.


Nothereed said:


> you never apologized, you never tried to be honest, you know what you did?
> You went right for the next talking point
> 
> 
> ...


Most people have been abused, including myself. It doesn't make you special. You  sound like you just haven't dealt with yours yet.


Nothereed said:


> And this replays on other issues, I tell you, and then you don't listen. _ever_
> you just go to the next talking point, like some NPC picking between dialogue options.


Face it, you enjoy being mad. The left is always mad about something inconsequential. It's no wonder the left wants to ban speech that you don't like because you can't control yourselves emotionally.

So no, I'm not going to apologize for speaking truth because the truth doesn't need any apologies. You can continue to get mad over it, or actually research outside of your tax-exempt corporate media hypocrisy bubble and learn something new. Your choice, but at least grow up a little if you are going to have discussions in public. Sometimes you're not going to like everything you hear. That's called real diversity.

If you ask me, the left is mad because you see everything that the left does now ends up in complete failure. That's by design.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 10, 2022



djpannda said:


> Beobert loss signals the end of Trump’s MAGA, now we got to deal with Desantis MAGA


DeSantis won by 1.5 million votes. There are only 4 blue counties left in the entire state. I'd love to see how you plan on dealing with him. What is the left gonna do, send KLANtifa down here? 

Also, FYI. Marjorie Taylor Greene won her re-election handily, which means she'll be sitting on committees in the majority.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 10, 2022)

Delerious said:


> Okay okay okay... one thing I STILL don't get: Why the ACTUAL FUCK do people keep voting Nancy Pelosi back in?
> 
> Left. Right. Center. You gotta at admit that she is outright BAD for the political landscape.



Exactly...her time should have been up when she was against the stock trading ban.


----------



## Smoker1 (Nov 10, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> If you voted Democrat, then you support human trafficking across our southern border since they are the only ones who enable it. The same can be said about high fuel prices, inflation, high crime, taking us to the brink of nuclear war. All these things we didn't have to worry about when the bad orange man was in office.
> 
> Most people have been abused, including myself. It doesn't make you special. You  sound like you just haven't dealt with yours yet.
> 
> ...


Hell, here in California (Kommiefornia), I read about how Police can no longer go after Prostitution Areas unless someone calls for them. Which in effect, shows that someone did not want to get caught, basically supporting Human Trafficking. Fact they want to Limit how Law Abiding Citizens can Defend themselves, and clearly Violating the 2nd Amendment like no other, giving Criminals the upper hand.

But, let's face it.....BOTH sides want to strip People of Rights, and go against the People in some way.


----------



## Nothereed (Nov 10, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Most people have been abused, including myself. It doesn't make you special. You sound like you just haven't dealt with yours yet.


Being abused doesn't give you an excuse to be a shitty person. You called a victim of a child meloestor "applauding it"
If I learned I did the same to you, where I said something that went into a child hood scar. I'd back track and genuinely apologize.

But the fact you CONTINUE to be spineless, and trying to use "you haven't dealt with yours" is just outright disgusting. You can't even find the slightest moral bone in your body to even make a half fast apology.




TraderPatTX said:


> Face it, you enjoy being mad. The left is always mad about something inconsequential.


Your projecting. Says the party constantly going about "culture wars"
Refuses to help people in need like medicare for all/ending privatized healthcare. Refusing to get rid of our privatized collage education system. Refusing to Increasing mininum wage and actually help families.
 Taxing actual fucking rich instead of giving them a tax reduction, and then charge families which will start affecting them by 2025. Refusing to help fund public schools.

All of these are real issues. Yours?
"LGBTQ GRRERRROOOOMERS" even though you just scream it all day, parrot far right talking points, without the slightest ounce of criticism. Not even thinking about if it's actually true or not, and just eating it up.

You think that women don't deserve the right to have the option to an abortion, that the state should decide if she has it or not. Under the  of "_states rights"_
I definitely know your not a fan of gay marriage either.

Oh and then you think trans people are just sin if the earth. When you clearly can't even try to put yourself in their shoes, and just lack any empathy period.

If you truly believed it was limited to "kids" your party would of stopped there. But you didn't. Some states outright ban transitioning entirely.

All you seak in your anger is to deny others their existence and humanity. It's blantly obvious, I hope you get out of the mess you're in one day.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 10, 2022



TraderPatTX said:


> If you voted Democrat, then you support human trafficking across our southern border since they are the only ones who enable it.


Meanwhile your party by the way did that as a political stunt. How fucked do you have to be to treat real human beings like pawns to "own the libs" are their lives a game to you? Additionally there's nothing to support that claim.

You heard me say it, and others have said it. The only ones supporting trafficking is your party. Your constituents voted against a bill that would assist in stopping human trafficking.
Sources:
https://www.businessinsider.com/matt-gaetz-20-gop-voting-against-anti-sex-trafficking-bill-2022-7
https://thehill.com/homenews/house/...ho-voted-against-anti-human-trafficking-bill/
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...gaetz-20-republicans-trafficking/10167082002/

There should be 0
People who voted against that bill. Yet of the ones who did vote against it.. all Republicans. Why do you think that is?


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 11, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Being abused doesn't give you an excuse to be a shitty person. You called a victim of a child meloestor "applauding it"
> If I learned I did the same to you, where I said something that went into a child hood scar. I'd back track and genuinely apologize.
> 
> But the fact you CONTINUE to be spineless, and trying to use "you haven't dealt with yours" is just outright disgusting. You can't even find the slightest moral bone in your body to even make a half fast apology.


Because you still support a party who enabled child trafficking at our border. That says a lot about you and it isn't good.


Nothereed said:


> Your projecting. Says the party constantly going about "culture wars"
> Refuses to help people in need like medicare for all/ending privatized healthcare. Refusing to get rid of our privatized collage education system. Refusing to Increasing mininum wage and actually help families.
> Taxing actual fucking rich instead of giving them a tax reduction, and then charge families which will start affecting them by 2025. Refusing to help fund public schools.


The government is not a charity. Just because you can't take care of yourself and need the government to come wipe your ass doesn't mean we all need to be paying that government person to come and wipe your ass.


Nothereed said:


> All of these are real issues. Yours?
> "LGBTQ GRRERRROOOOMERS" even though you just scream it all day, parrot far right talking points, without the slightest ounce of criticism. Not even thinking about if it's actually true or not, and just eating it up.


It's not like multiple drag queens have criminal sex records. Oh yeah, they do. Too bad you'll never look it up.


Nothereed said:


> You think that women don't deserve the right to have the option to an abortion, that the state should decide if she has it or not. Under the  of "_states rights"_
> I definitely know your not a fan of gay marriage either.


Men don't have the option to kill somebody else. Women shouldn't have the option either. It's called equality.


Nothereed said:


> Oh and then you think trans people are just sin if the earth. When you clearly can't even try to put yourself in their shoes, and just lack any empathy period.


Trans people need mental health, not body mutilation. You are the monster here, not me.


Nothereed said:


> If you truly believed it was limited to "kids" your party would of stopped there. But you didn't. Some states outright ban transitioning entirely.


The only people who push transitioning are the doctors who perform the surgeries because then they have a patient for life. Why should they be making millions mutilating people and putting them on a lifetime of drugs? Once again, you are the monster, not me.


Nothereed said:


> All you seak in your anger is to deny others their existence and humanity. It's blantly obvious, I hope you get out of the mess you're in one day.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 10, 2022


This is literally the dumbest thing you've ever said to me and that's saying something.


Nothereed said:


> Meanwhile your party by the way did that as a political stunt. How fucked do you have to be to treat real human beings like pawns to "own the libs" are their lives a game to you? Additionally there's nothing to support that claim.


I'm not the one pushing for kids to mutilate their bodies and take drugs to stop puberty. That would be you, groomer.


Nothereed said:


> You heard me say it, and others have said it. The only ones supporting trafficking is your party. Your constituents voted against a bill that would assist in stopping human trafficking.
> Sources:
> https://www.businessinsider.com/matt-gaetz-20-gop-voting-against-anti-sex-trafficking-bill-2022-7
> https://thehill.com/homenews/house/...ho-voted-against-anti-human-trafficking-bill/
> ...


That bill would have been as effective at stopping trafficking as the Inflation Reduction Act has been at reducing inflation. Obviously, you only read the titles of bills and assume that's what it will do. That's how dumb and gullible you are. It's why you come on here and cry all the time because everything the uniparty does, doesn't actually help people. And you don't understand why they keep failing and people do not agree with you. 

Cry more. I'm enjoying this immensely. And keep attacking me on what you imagine that I'm thinking. I really do enjoy those.


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Nov 11, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Because you still support a party who enabled child trafficking at our border. That says a lot about you and it isn't good.
> 
> The government is not a charity. Just because you can't take care of yourself and need the government to come wipe your ass doesn't mean we all need to be paying that government person to come and wipe your ass.
> 
> ...


Dear god, I wish I was able to say ALL of this to other people who obsess over these forums. 

But when I said pretty much the same thing, I got a two-week suspension. 

I co-sign on every single word you said here, my good man.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 11, 2022)

Got to say, the right wing, not just politicians, infighting is pretty amazing.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 11, 2022)

KingVamp said:


> Got to say, the right wing, not just politicians, infighting is pretty amazing.


I'm enjoying watching the RINO's show who they really are and who they really serve. The uniparty is falling apart before our eyes.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 11, 2022

It's so weird that the states who are still counting votes are all ran by Dem Secretaries of State plus the RINO ran Alaska. Who did the uniparty hire to count votes, George RR Martin?


----------



## JeepX87 (Nov 11, 2022)

djpannda said:


> I'm walking on sunshine, woooah
> And don't it feel good!…
> 
> 
> Beobert loss signals the end of Trump’s MAGA, now we got to deal with Desantis MAGA



I noticed that they deleted the twitter and Lauren Boebert is on path to win the election.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 13, 2022)

Apparently the Democrats kept the senate.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 13, 2022)

KingVamp said:


> Apparently the Democrats kept the senate.







Its even rn, besides the 2 seats taken up


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Nov 13, 2022)

I feel like this is a much more accurate assessment of American sentiment towards the left. 

How much blue do you see? 

Oh. 

Oh...


----------



## Smoker1 (Nov 13, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> View attachment 337109
> 
> Its even rn, besides the 2 seats taken up


Before it was 49-48 Republicans last I looked. But apparently Republicans are willing to lock down the Country if what they want is not included when it comes time for raising the Debt Ceiling, which is messed up. Playing Games with the People. But, then again, Dems are no better.


----------



## JeepX87 (Nov 13, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> View attachment 337109
> 
> Its even rn, besides the 2 seats taken up


It is 50-49 since 2 independents caucus with Democratic Party and most media marked GOP victory in Alaska, despite both republicans battle in ranked choice election.

Only uncalled race is Georgia due to runoff election on December 6.


----------



## omgcat (Nov 13, 2022)

Neo Draven said:


> View attachment 337117
> 
> I feel like this is a much more accurate assessment of American sentiment towards the left.
> 
> ...


what % of the population lives in those blue spots bucko?

oh yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so based on that, blue is over performing. on top of that there were more dem seats up for re-election, in a mid-term year. the gop MASSIVELY under performed. if it was a red wave like 2010 dems would be down like 60+ seats, but the projections show the split to be under 15 seats. there is also a 1 in 8 chance dems pick up enough seats to keep the house by 1-2 seats.

THIS should make the R's worried


----------



## CommanderCool (Nov 15, 2022)

Neo Draven said:


> View attachment 337117
> 
> I feel like this is a much more accurate assessment of American sentiment towards the left.
> 
> ...


Hi.  Guy who designs maps here.  Did you know that you can paint maps in any way you want, with whatever kind of biases that you want, in order to paint the narrative that you want, based on minimalist data points?


----------



## Smoker1 (Nov 15, 2022)

For California (Kommiefornia), Prop 31 may have Passed, but a Federal Lawsuit was Filed against it, and I can see why:......

Yes on Prop 31 TV Ad claiming Flavors, including Menthol are Marketed to Kids..........REALLY????? It is Illegal to run Ads for Cigarettes, and any Magazine Ad shows an ADULT. So where are the Marketing showing Kids Smoking. The Ad was showing a Ice Cream Truck, and the Ice Cream melts to show Vapes and E-Cigs. So please, anyone, show me the Ads where it shows Kids marketing to other Kids about Flavored Nicotine Products

Federal Law is no one under 21 can Purchase or Use..........same for Alcohol, but then again no one is talking about that. If Flavors hook Kids, what about all the Flavored Alcohol, and the Low Alcohol Flavored Drinks are a starting point for Kids. But with all the Legal Problems with Alcohol, Law Enforcement and Courts would take a hit, so no one is discussing that. Guess they dont care that Kids can still get at Alcohol, get Drunk, taken advantage of, Drugged, possibly end up being Trafficked, end up in the Hospital, Die from it, or go to Jail.


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Nov 15, 2022)

CommanderCool said:


> Hi.  Guy who designs maps here.  Did you know that you can paint maps in any way you want, with whatever kind of biases that you want, in order to paint the narrative that you want, based on minimalist data points?


I obviously posted an undoctored screenshot. 

But, nice try. Correction. Terrible try. 

I'm sure you did your best.


----------



## CommanderCool (Nov 15, 2022)

Neo Draven said:


> I obviously posted an undoctored screenshot.
> 
> But, nice try. Correction. Terrible try.
> 
> I'm sure you did your best.



https://ellipsis-drive.com/blog/ethics-in-gis-an-overview/


----------



## Nothereed (Nov 16, 2022)

Neo Draven said:


> -snip-


-snip-
Anyways democrats took the senate, house is still in question, likely barely Republican.


----------



## omgcat (Nov 16, 2022)

gonna be interesting to see who ends up as speaker of the house. it's a split between maga GOP vs regular GOP. it might actually be possible to scrounge up 10 republicans out of the 200+ to get a dem speaker of the house lol.


----------

